# ISIS Colchester : Part 36



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just being tricksy while she is not here.....list brought forward!

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









25th Jan - Maj Loui comes home  

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Anniversary









2nd Feb - Loui and Maj Loui's review appointment with Dr Marfleet following level 1 immune tests  
Kitty's Wedding Anniversary









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay








Em - Off to Centre Parks









12th Feb - Emma's 40th birthday
















16th Feb - Tricksy at CGH for pre tx tests    

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









28th Mar - Isaac's !st Birthday









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d    

22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO    

4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit  

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party   

2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday 









16th August - Em going on her Cruise


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hmmm...half her smileys don't seem to work for me.....that sucks a bit.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

HAPPY 3RD ANNIVERSARY TO ALL THE LOVELY LADIES (AND CHUBBYHUBBY LOL!) ON OUR THREAD!! XXXXX


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello you lovely lot.

had a mad day at work, think the kids all had 10 cans of coke and some sherbert b4 they came to school today!! Bliming hard work. Home now and aving my favourite dinner at the mo, hard fried egg  , chips, peas, fried tom and mushrooms with bread and butter    

Bhopes- congrats on dr again hun!! Won't be long b4 your embies are back with you.

piepig - thankyou hunny!!    you know what for, means alot.

Shelley - yep, next week for dinner is ok with me. Looking forward to seeing you this week too!!

Cath - the fair sounds fab! Hope your doggies are behaving themselves now.

Right not much else to report from me so i'm off.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi me again,


soory i was at work earlyier and i would have got into alot of trouble if i got caught thank god its monday as it now means im off work for 3 days now,and i need them as im cream crackerd,think wednesday or thursday would be good to meet up at the ardleigh crown.would be nice to see all of u especialy cleo and debs as i would like a little sprinkel of ur  baby dust on me need lot and lots of it.    


angel and bhopes,u poor things having to go back to work when ur both still so poorly     

bhopes,so pleased that u have started DR bet u cant wait now its been along time coming.   

angel,hun did u get my pm??im sorry     ,when is ur mri? how is ds doing?hope u feel better soon hun.  

cleo,hello sweetie im looking forward to seeing u to,cant wait to hear the little ones heart beat to    ,what r we having??

piepig,did u get my message today? hope ur ok hun.  

tricksy,hi hun hope ur there enjoying the lovely hot weather,ur not missing much here as it is frezing,hope u can get on soon.xxx

little moo,hun i really wanted to try come over this week but to be honest its gone crazy got lots of haircuts to do but i will try next week,want to be round babys as im hoping some luck will rub on to me.hope ur all ok.xx

right got to go mash the potatoes,lots of love to u all


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - dh is cooking (he cooks every night now!!) i think he's doing a roast. Hope that's ok?? Think he was inspired by yours and gregs.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - sorry only just turned my phone on.  i'm afraid i'm keeping all my babydust until i know things are ok, selfish i know but i'm sure you understand!  not been for another bloodtest yet. ardleigh crown sounds good to me.

cleo - no need to thank me, you deserve it.

got the kitchen in the lounge again as they are coming to lay the floor tomorrow. takeaway for tea yum yum.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Me and dh watched Todd Carty.................bless him, it was so funny and yet he still came back smiling   

Shellbell - when you talking meeting up hun, this week or next??

Debs - hope you are ok xx

Cleo - enjoy your hubby cooking for you, if it were my hubby, all i would get is beans on toast, he is not gifted in the kitchen department  

Feeling like poo, just cant get warm, af is holding off (on day 36!!!) which is getting my hopes up BUT i know she is coming cos i can feel it, why does she do this to me    going off to have a hot bath in the hope i feel better - i think i may pay a visit to the docs tomorrow cos i just cant shift this thing, i have felt so ill i have seriously considered cancelling my party, which i really dont want to do but i cant ever imagine feeling better at the moment - sorry for my moaning   

Love to all
Emms xxxxx

oh ps im supposed to be off to the hospital tommorow for my blood tests that the endocynologist has requested - not allowed to eat anything after midnight (not a major drama cos i hope to be asleep then!) but that means i cant have my breakfast   only good thing is that for some reason the blood has to been taken as near to 9am as possible   dont ask me why, cos i just dont know!!

pps   TO OUR THREAD - Is it really 3 years -


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi me again,

angel good luck for toorrow maybe going to the docs is a good idea u may have some infectionwednesday or thursday night next week,what do u think?

debs,hun i understand,but didnt mean i want all ur baby dust just meant hopefully a hug from u and cleo may pass a little bit on to me feel like i could do with as much luck or anything right now.

hope some off u watched the todd carty clip funny dont u think/??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Ems, there is a blood test called a 9am cortisol, which is a test for Cushing's syndrome, of the the symptoms of which is irregular menstrual cycle (just called me Doctor Mo!) Hope you get on okay tomorrow. It would be a shame to cancel your party but it makes sense if you are not feeling well, you want to be able to enjoy it to the full. 

Cleo, sounds like hubby is looking after you   Shame about the kids being a handful though. I went back for a lesson at school today, learning about how to teach reading to children at home. Boy, things sure have changed since I was at school - not a blackboard or desk in sight!

Regarding the evening at Clarice House, shall we wait until Tricksy is back for some dates? She seems to be the one with the most hectic social life so perhaps we should get some dates from her and work around that? Is that okay with everyone?

Shelley, when do you start your drugs hun? You are welcome any time to come and see Alex - text me any time you are free. Hopefully hugs from all the pregnant ladies and cuddles with babies will work their magic for you  

Debs, did you say you are going back for more bloods? Sorry, I can't remember all the posts. Hope you are feeling well and confident that all is going well. 

Cathie, did you and DH make a decision about moving? Would love to hear all about the new project, how exciting!!

Has anyone heard from Tricksy? Just wondering if she made it to her holiday destination or whether she is still stuck in the hotel at Heathrow!! I hope she is having a lovely time and relaxing loads.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of more personals. Will try and catch up tomorrow.

What day is the pub meet up? Would love to come along and see you all again. My friend has a friend who is going through infertility treatment and has nobody to talk to, so I have suggested she gets in touch on here or perhaps comes along to a meet - would that be okay with everyone? I think she is going to ARGC at the moment - my friend could not remember where she was having treatment but knew it was London somewhere.

Have a nice evening everyone xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

evening all

Bhopes when i did d,reg i filled the syringe right up, tried to tap most of the bubbles out, then put it back in the bottle and pushed plunger in til it went to 0.5. Good luck with them, 

Shellley glad you had a sucessful trip. Sounds positive.

Angel hope you are soon feeling better. Good luck at the docs.

Debs keep those positive vibes going  

Cath good luck with your decisions

Hope everyone is all ok, only quickly scanned over last posts so bit behind again!!

Dad's party went well, the residents all seemed to enjoy themselves.   Had a very busy day at salon and am shatttered. Dh seems to have man flu! Again! 

Love to all kittyx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I have just found our next house .... take a look and tell me what you think ....http://www.aandbhomes.com/Goldenhill_main.htm

          

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - can I be your resident choclatier? Looks lush.

Em - good luck with the tests. Good idea to go to the docs if you're still not shifting the lurgey.

I think I may have finished my tax return. Just need to double check some figures at home on Weds. Even with adding all the expenses I can find I've still made a profit which is nice. Shame I lose 25% in tax.

No clear decision on Devon yet. the original shop we wanted has been taken off the market completely and we're waiting for advice from our financial advisor on the latest.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm popping in again! We had our apt with Dr Marfleet yesterday and she is going to refer us for IVF - as soon as I get my BMI down to 30 (its currently 31.. Does anyone have any idea what the waiting list is like once you are referred from the General? I assume they don't do any IVF at the hospital and it's all done at ISIS? Have I got that right?! 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies!

Wow, 3 years!  That's fantastic - do any of you go back and read your first threads/postings?

Shortie - hello, sweetie.  DH & I were referred last August, and after initial bloods at CGH we had an appointments through from ISIS within the month.  Tx didn't start until Sept tho' as had to wait for my cycle but they don't hang around at ISIS.  Good luck with your cycle hun    

Little Mo - crikey!  Reckon we could all move in with you in that house - it's huge!   Tis lovely tho'.

Angel - good luck with those blood tests today hun.  Hope you get the results back quickly.  At least it's early morning and you can go treat yourself to a lovely breakie afterwards - I would!  x

Cath - Well done on your tax return.  They're too complicated for my little head to cope.  Shame about the original shop, I guess it's the credit crunch that's why they've taken it off, always worth ringing back the estate agent and saying your interested tho' - think I picked that up from Kirstie and Phil! x

Kitty - glad your dad had a good party.  Hope you get some time to put your feet up m'luv. x

Shelley - if you're meeting up next week, I can make Thurs.  (Planning to be better by then, don't want to give anyone else this lurgy).

Cleo - Sorry you had a pickle of a day.  Hope today is better  

Love &   to everyone,

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope this works









Looking for a Secretary!!!!! He can multi-task too!!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww Jo, what a cutie!! I can't believe you are making him work at such a young age though lol!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh bless, he's so cute.  When do you hear about his results Jo?

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Jo - bless him, i'll take him on as a secretary    how did he get on with his hospital appt?

Em - how did you get on today honey? when do you get your results? is your mri this week?  am thinking of you  

well i can admit i did cave and went to bourn for another bloodtest today, came back at 1088 which is a 93%ish increase every 48h so i'm thinking that sounds pretty good?  was definitely worth it i think even though i know its not a guarantee i think i am gonna be able to relax a bit more now and cope with the 2ww until first scan.  the nurse i saw was really lovely and understanding which made me feel a whole lot better as well.

kitchen floor is now down, so have all the windows open downstairs to try and get rid of the new floor/glue smell (gotta protect the piglet/s even if it is cold   )

love to all xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

That's excellent news Piepig!  Hope the results relax you a little.     I think I read somewhere the count should double every day/every other day?  What I wondered tho' (just a general thought like) is if two embies take, does the count reflect this?    Just something I'm not sure on  

BTW, is Loui at CGH next week?  Wondered if she'll have time for a quick meet?  Loui, hope you're ok?  If you're able to get on and read this did you want to meet?

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - i have done a lot of reading online (naughty i know) and from what i've read levels should double every 48-72 hours approximately, and hcg levels have no reflection on whether its twins or not, although i would expect them to be high is twins really but what do i know  what a good idea about seeing loui. might be worth facebooking her as i think she said she has better access to that than on here at he moment?


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Debs just wanted to say, there is no shame in needing extra reasurrance and if it helps u to relax a little bit more then its worth it. I hope u can start enjoying the pregnancy soon.

Isaac hasn't actually had his test yet, were waiting for the appointment to come through. Thank u all for asking.

I'm going into town (Ipswich) tomorrow If any1 wants to meet for a coffee or a Debenhams hot chocolate mmmmm just let me know.

Love Jo xxx

p.s. he is cute, isn't he


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

JoJo - what time you going in?  I have a man coming to service the boiler but i may be able to leave that in DH's capable hands?  a hot choc sounds very tempting.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, very quiet on here these days, it must be the lack of Tricksy lol! Hope everyone is having a lovely evening. Jo and Debs, have a lovely time tomorrow if you meet up. Shame I have to work otherwise I would be tempted to join you! xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

where is everyone its so quiet on here  has anyone heard from Rivka.....nothing since the last  ardleigh crown meet as far as i can tell....am getting worried about her?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree, does anyone have her mobile number?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

duh!  good point i think i do....i'll try texting


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Debs u do know that with pregnancy comes brain cell depletion lol


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

uh oh!  my brain was never that good to start with, oh well a small price to pay


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Bhopes - Thanks for the info - Blimey, it was fast for you wasn't it! FX is will be the same for us. 

Can't wait to get this weight off! Lost 2lb since the weekend, so now only got 7lb to go! Being a little cautious cos I know how it fluctuates over a week! Feeling much more positive now as I actually have something to work towards - was starting to lose the plot last week  ! 

I don't really know anyone yet - I'm a newbie here! - but I just wanted to say HUGE CONGRATS to PiePig too!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning!

Shortie - well done on losing those pounds. We've got a diet board on the belly buddies page, if you go to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.510 and ask to have access to the isis diet buddies board, one of the mods will sort that out for you. Keep up the good work! x

Piepig - did you hear back from Rivka? Hope you're doing ok Rivka, sweetie.   

Right best get some work done today.... am really procrastinating on writing a proposal because it's soooooo dull.

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

nope, no reply from rivka as yet, hope she is ok


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I tried texting Rivka last week but not heard back. I'll try her e-mail in case she's getting those. I really hope nothing bad has happened, especially as her dad has been ill. 

Rivka - if you're reading this   hope you're ok.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath - let us know if you hear anything please.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

How are we all?  Sorry not been on much just been really busy,  Well the DIY (or should i say demolishing  ) is well under way here,  we have started something now though, came home tonight and the carpet has gone in that room now   so this could be a year long project!!! 

Has anyone heard from Rivka yet?  I've emailed her so hope we hear soon.


Em - How did things go with your blood test,  When they tested my cholesterol i had to fast - Good luck tomorrow i will be thinking of you   

Jojo - Love the photo ........so ooooooooooooo cute!

Debs - Glad the blood test has put your mind at rest and your feeling happier  

Cath - any news on the Devon place?

Kitty - Glad your Dad's party went well.

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok lots of love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I haven't had a chance to post for a few days again and you are right everyone - it is much quieter on here without Tricksy!!! 

Bhopes - how were the Chinese new year celebrations?  Glad to hear you have started down regging now - do you have a date for the the thaw and ET yet?

Emma - hope your blood tests got done OK and your MRI goes well tomorrow     - I was sad to hear you are thinking of cancelling your party and hope that you won't need to   - I think it may do you good to let your hair down and enjoy your bash.

Debs - that is fantastic news about your blood test   and I hope that this helps you stop worrying now and the wait for your scan won't be too bad.

Lisa - has Steve sorted out your treatment room yet?  I'm happy to come and try it out any time!!!  

Kitty - glad your Dad's party went OK and hope your DH is better soon.

LittleMo - I'm going to fight you for that house!  

Cath - well done on finishing your tax return. Sorry to hear about the shop in Devon coming off the market though - have you heard any more?

JoJo - I loved the photo of Isaac.

Shortiesmith - that's great news about your consultation - I hope that you manage to get your BMI down soon but it doesn't sound like you have much to loose anyway    

Shelley - how are you feeling on your drugs at the moment?

Hello to everyone else.

By the way I also sent a text to Rivka last week when I noticed she had not been on but she has not replied so I am assuming that she has gone back home so I also hope it is not bad news for her  .

Well not much news from me really, but I have managed to book my flights to go to Reprofit for our egg donation in May so it feels a bit more 'real' now if that make sense.  Unfortunately there is a trade fair on during the week we are there which has pushed the daily price of some of the hotels up by 150%   but I've emailed a couple that seem OK so hopefully we can book something up soon.

Anyway better go,

Lots of love,
Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - where are you sweetie - please text someone cos we are all worried about you darlin   

Rachel - WOW May?? thats amazing - I didnt realise you were going to be going so soon hun - thats fantastic news, hope you can get a better rate somewhere though hun, you dont need any extra expense.......thanks for your thoughts on the mri and blood tests, been getting myself all worried about the results which i know doesnt help   - i too still hope to go ahead with my party - just want to be well again  

Lisa - do we need to ring DIY SOS for you hunny?     - hope the room turns out well  

B - how you feeling now sweetie? how you doing with d/regging?  

Debs - looks like you are doing really well sweetie - roll on your 1st scan though to give you peace of mind - big hugs    

Shortie - well done on your weight loss - keep it going hun and you will soon be cycling xx

Jojo - your pic of Issac really made me laugh     bless him, he looks sooooo cute xx

Little Moo Moo - thanks for putting my mind at rest today, well a little anyway   sorry i am such a worrier - its sooooooo annoying to be like that 

Cath - hows you? you ok sweetie? have you and dh made any decisions about Devon yet? xx

Shelley - hope you are ok hun - meant to reply to your pm to say that Lisa and dh cant get to my party at 8pm either so its ok if you are later, would love you both to be there  

Kitty - how are you hunny?  

Cleo - you ok hun?? xxxxx


Well im off for my mri tomorrow - so wish me luck   trying not to worry too much about it all, just the results is more my concern not the actual doing of the mri, if you know what i mean!! - went to see my doc about feeling so poorly yesterday who said i didnt need antibiotics, just plenty of paracetamol and rest! feel a tiny bit better tonight - but af still hasnt arrived, im now on day 39? i mean i KNOW im not pg because of all the premenstral symptoms im getting, but its driving me mad all the same   

Must dash lovely ladies - love to all   
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   with af. Hate to suggest it, but have you tested in case? Good luck tomorrow with the MRI, will be thinking of you. 

Rachel - great news on booking everything for reprofit. If you pm me your flight details I'll see if I can get shifts so I can give you a lift to the airport - save you some of the parking charges to make up for the hotel increases!

PiePig - the renovations sound great. Are you having fun ripping things out?

B - hope you're better now. How's the d/r going. 

Jo - v cute pic of Isaac. I could do with a PA if he's still available  

Hello to everyone else. Not really caught up with everything yet so personals are a bit sketchy. No news on Devon yet as we're waiting to hear from our financial advisor as to whether the sums add up. I still have a few doubts of my own even though I know it's a good little business. Ho hum! Back at work in the morning so that will no doubt throw up more questions.

Cath x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

right just want to find out which night would be best to meet up next week


wednesday 3rd        thursday 4th
                              
shelley                    shelley
cleo                        cleo
                            bhopes


anyone else not sure who said yes to what night

angel,all the best for tomorrow will be thinking of u hun,me and dh will try our best for ur party but i dont finish work till 8pm and will need to get changed as i will be covered in hair im gonna try see if i can leave early,i will let u know. 

cleo,lovely to see u and dh tonight the flying saucers where lovely...........promise,but honestly dinner was yum yum,u are looking amazing greg cant get over how much ur showing bless he so wants me to be pregnant,and how amazing was it listening to the heart beat i would be the same as u and would want to listen to it all the time,hope ur hair cuts are ok,well cu next week hun.     

hi everyone else,s orry but im so tied gonna have a lazy day tomorow so will do more personals then.lots of love to u all.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, I can do either night - looking forward to it! Shelley, it WILL be your turn soon, and we will all be watching your bump grow 
   

Em, good luck for the scan today hun. Hope it all goes well xxx

Catch up with you all later x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - just wanna say goodluck with the scan today


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Rivka - sweetie, hope you're ok.  Please please contact one of us to let us know you're ok?    

Angel - Good luck for your scan today, m'luv.  Do you get the results today or do you need to see the consultant again?  Thinking of you sweetie. x  BTW, my surgery said no to antibiotics too, and two paracetamol every 4 hours I have to say when I started the paracetamol it did help.  So worth giving it ago.  Also I up'd my water intake and that really helped my chest clear. A colleague of mine has sent me some info on herbal remedies too - let me know and I'll pm them to you  

Reikilisa - you made me laugh when you described your room     You're a brave lady to be demolishing.  I'd run for the woods me when it comes to things like that.  Actually we're having a new front door in the next couple of weeks and I'm already trying to find excuses to get out the house   x

Rachel - I'm so chuffed that you've got your appointment booked.  Hope you can get your accommodation booked soon too.  Those trade fairs always block book everything.  Can the clinic recommend anywhere or find accommodation for you?  ET is supposed to be early March, just after me b'day so hoping there's going to be a an extra special b'day pressie  

Cath - hope you get some good news on the finances for your shop.  Have you got lots of orders in for valentine's day?  Guess this must be a busy time of year for you. DR is going fine at the moment, I am really tired but I don't know whether that's the lurgy on it's way out or the buserelin.  Just hope AF turns up when she's supposed to    Hope you're doing ok? x

 to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok?

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Em - just wanted to say good luck with today. Try not to worry, I know easier said than done.

Debs - Its was really nice to see u yesterday. Sorry I waffled so much, I did that with Ems aswell lol

Rivka - Hope ur ok hun.

Thank you to every1 who said Isaac was a cutie. He was 10 months old yesterday and he got his 1st tooth   

Love to all xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> Thank you to every1 who said Isaac was a cutie. He was 10 months old yesterday and he got his 1st tooth


he also blew a lot of bubbles.....spit bubbles and food bubbles...what a talent  jojo it was lovely to see you too and i don't think you did waffle on, no more than i did anyway.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs ru not working at the mo


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

shortiesmith,hi hun sorry i havent welcomed u to our thread we are all a lovely bunch and are at different stages,but i wish u lots of luck,how does ur dh feel about treatment?mine found it very hard to talk about things to start with but with the support everyone on here has given us he nearly knows more than me      u have to make sure u talk lots,we have quit a few meet ups every now and then we are actally meeting up next week either wednesday or thursday at the ardliegh crown if u would like to come along ur more than welcome,its nice to have people to talk to that are going through the same and we all understand,well the offer is there.hope ur ok.xxxx

angel,thinking of u hun.xxx

cath,hello sweetie,glad u hd a nice trip can u make next week?how r the dogs hope they arebeing good.any news on the devon place yet?  


lisa,hello hun,rather u than me doing stuff on the house god i hated doing ours all the mess and dust,but saying that we still have stuff to finish,looking at ur ticker not long..   can u come next week

rachel,hun thats fab that u have ur flights and accomadation booked it makes it more real doesnt it,can u ake next week?  

rivka,hun i really hope ur ok.   

little mo,i so hope ur right i cant take my mind of things at the mo,all i keep thinking about is becoming pregnant i just hope im not getting my hopes up to much,feel a little low today as i just cant get it out my mind today.   how is little alex doing?and how is james getting on at school??glad u can come next week.  

piepig,hi sweetie,seen u on here lots have u got some time of work?can u mae next week would be lovely to see u,ru still in shock or is it starting to sink in yet?its such fab news hun    

bhopes,how is the DR going so can u defo make thursday  

hi everyone ,


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Shelley,

I can deffo do next Thurs but not the Weds.  But if it's easier for everyone to do the Weds, don't fret I'll catch up with everyone another time.  I don't get back to Col until 7ish but will come straight up to you.  Hope you're doing ok?  Do you know when you'll be back to Athens?    

I'm soooo sooo bored at work.  All i keep thinking about is tx   - think I'm obsessing too much 

Love Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

the wilsons said:


> debs ru not working at the mo


i have this week off work, thought i'd mentioned that earlier at some point?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry hun  didnt see that well i hope u have had a nice week off,it was a shame i was busy this week we could have meet up,well we could have meet up today im having a lazy day as last week and this week have been crazy,has dh managed to get some time off with u?well hope to  see u next week.  


shall we say thursday next week?as it would be lovely to see u bhopes.


thursday 5th 7pm

shelley
cleo
bhopes
julia
debs

hope some more of us can make it.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

how are we all??

Shelley - was so good to see you two last night and our hair looks fab as always! mean to text and thank you today but i have been so busy. It was so nice to relax and have a laugh, even if it was at dh's expense      Thursday's good for me! Oh, and the reason my bump looked so big was because of the 2 pancakes i had!! 

piepig - are you managing to keep busy this week?? i got into sudoko to try and pass the time...  

Rivka - thinking of you hun.  


love to eveyone else, will be good to see you all next week.

Love me xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em how was today hun?? Have you got a large drink yet??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

the wilsons said:


> has dh managed to get some time off with u


yep, he's off for two weeks (plenty of housework lined up for him next week though  ), we booked the time off last April before we even knew about treatment and were planning on going on a snowboarding holiday, tx interfered so now we are both just at home passing the time (not that i'm complaining mind you) could get quite used to these afternoon naps, plus went to framlingham castle today, saw jojo yesterday, seeing another friend tomorrow, had kitchen floor laid on weds and bloodtest on tues so its not like i've been doing nothing thankgod.

Em - any news honey?


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Just wanted to say hi and thinking of you all, not had much time to get on here.

LOVE AND HUGS

kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. 

Em - hope today went well. 

shelley - once I can track down the diary I'll let you know if I can come next week. I can't remember for the life of me what I'm supposed to be working  

Some disappointing news for us today. Our financial advisor has said that the sums don't add up well enough for her to recommend we go for the cafe. It could work if we sold this place but I'm being a bit stubborn on this one and said that I'm not sure enough about it being right for us to give up everything here. We may see if there's anything locally that would be doable, as I'd be able to keep up the day job if we stay around here.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Ems, how did the scan go yesterday? Hope it went well and you get your results soon.

Cath, does this mean you are looking for a shop and cafe nearby now then? That is good news for us that we won't be losing you! (or the lovely chocolate lol!)

PiePig, loved the pics of Framlingham Castle, it looks lovely there. How are you feeling? Has it sunk it yet? Have you started looking at baby stuff yet?  

Will get on later to do more personals if I can. Have a nice Friday everyone (especially Lisa, I know you LOVE fridays lol!!    )


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Thank you very much for inviting me next week - I think I'll give this one a miss as I am really trying to be good and I know if I go to a pub I will want yummy food and that will show straight away on the scales!! I would definitely be interested once these 7 pounds have left me though, I would love to come and meet you guys. It's nice to be able to talk freely with people who understand. 

I hate the BMI theory!! I should be about 7.5 stone (I am currently 11.7), I could defo do with losing 2 stone but not 4! I think my body would stop working! DF is the same - as a rugby player he is quite muscly   and his BMI says he should weight about 11.7lb, its ridiculous - he'd have to run around in the shower to get wet!  

Anyway, enough about me - I am trying to study who's who so I can get to know you all a bit and be a little more personal! Bear with me, I'm not too bright! 

Have a good weekend everyone!
x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi shortie

We did have a list of who had what tx and the outcomes. I'm not sure how to bring it forward but I'm sure some1 will b good enough to do it.

Love Jo xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

gosh, its been ages since i've seen the list - will have a hunt for it and see what i can do.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thankyou! That would be really good to see. Gosh - you are all nice folk!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well here it is, was very out of date so have done my best. let me know any changes you want....

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frosties, 3rd TX FET April 08 bfn, considering trying again when new NHS funding comes in

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. born February 08. Natural BFP again June 08 due soon

LITTLE MO - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Miracle pregnancy, born 11 oct 08

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. Looking into treatment in Czech Republic, going out April 09

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in DD born 10.4.07.

THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option. 1st ICSI cancelled poor response, 2nd ICSI BFN, tx in Athens donor eggs starts Jan 09

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes), me endometriosis. 1st ICSI cycle May 08 chem preg. 2nd ICSI BFP Jan 09

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. 2nd IVF April 08, bfp but sadly miscarried. 3rd IVF BFP Nov 08

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left. raised prolactin, being investigated before trying again.

CATH - ttc 7 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07, bfn Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c. Clomid cycle April 08, bfp but sadly miscarried May 08. persuing Adoption

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby boy born March 08

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. FET April 08 chem preg, 4th cycle ARGC Dec 08 incl tx for NK cells BFN. Going for donor eggs at Reprofit May 09

LOUI - 5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues (although IM in Barcelona and ARGC don't think so).

SAMONTHEMOON - 1st ICSI Jan 08, bfp baby girl due 31st October 08

BHOPES - MF & variable cycle length. 3months of clomid, 1st IVF Oct 08 no ET due to fluid in uterus, 9 embies frozen. FET start DR 26/01

SHORTIESMITH - MF, referred for NHS funding, need to lose 9lb to qualify.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well done PiePig, looks good to me!


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow! That was quick! Thankyou PiePig - very helpful. I'd best get swatting!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

little mo - just realised i had to update your name change else shortie wouldn't know who it was on about  

Shortie - no problem, was mainly a case of cutting and pasting and then just a quick search to check dates.  hope it helps.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Debs. I think I could do with a catch up too


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for bring the list up Debs. can you change mine to ttc 7 years please as it's been that long  and will be 8 by the summer  

Shortie - I agree on the bmi, according to which I should be 7.5 which I haven't been since that was my age   At 9 stone I was into size 10 clothes so I really can't see how the 7.5 is achievable  

Julia - I think we may look at some places locally, it's just trying to find something that is so suited to what we do. The only possibility at the mo would be to take over the old ceramic cafe on the high street but I'm not sure they didn't close because they just couldn't drum up business - which is where we may struggle too.

I take it no-ones heard from Rivka yet? This is so unlike her to be out of touch for so long.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

It worries me when we have not heard from someone in a while ..... Rivka, where are you? Also Emma, you have not posted since your scan, hope you are okay too   

Cathie, I did not realise the ceramic cafe had closed down. Is it the one next to the George? It would be lovely to see a lovely chocolate shop and cafe in the high street. You can rest assured that we would all be regular customers! I have never been in that other chocolate shop in town (the one by the steps down to the old market car park, do you know where I mean?) but it looks quite expensive from what they have in the window. 

Hope everyone is well and has a lovely Friday night. I am out shopping tomorrow for thermals to get me through the cold spell next week. Brrrrr!!!!    Have a lovely evening everyone xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry girls - thanks for asking after me, not had a chance to post since yesterday cos we went to the ballet last night, and been busy today - well the mri scan was HORRENDOUS i hated nearly every second of it, i really DONT want to have to do that again   they had to bring me out half way to put a dye in me so they can see the pituatory gland better on the pics - but apart from that i dont really want to talk about it cos i just hated it, others probably cope well but i didnt   anyway what is really frustrating is that after getting bloods and mri done all within a week i cant get to see the endocrinologist for another 6 weeks    which im gutted about, thats mid march and puts ivf back AGAIN - so im not a happy bunny    

Sorry for the me post, will be back later when i feel abit more cheerful


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh Em,   do they not give you any info till then?  it sounds horrible, i for one think you coped really well, i doubt i'd do as well


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, I am so sorry to hear you had a horrendous time. My mum has them at regular intervals and she said she feels claustrophobic and they are noisy and stressful. I really hope you do not have to go through that again. Phone the secretary and tell her to keep you in mind for any cancellations as your IVF is being delayed until you can see the consultant. Have yourself a nice glass or two of wine tonight and try and forget about it.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   what a pain having to wait so long. Well done for getting through the scan, it always looks a bit scary so you were amazingly brave to go back in.

Julia - that's the one. I know the choc shop you mean. They're pretty good, and I think our prices would be similar to theirs on many bits, but they don't make their truffles on site (I believe) and they certainly don't do the parties.

Debs - how are you and the piglets doing>?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG thank goodness its Friday!!!  Had a mad week  

Has anyone heard from Rivka yet??

Oh Emm - I really feel for you,  I've had an MRI and it was horrible and that was only a normal MRI not a dye put through as well,  you poor love and even worse that you won't get any answers till 6 weeks time is there no way around it at all - Is that private? Big hugs to you       

Debs - Well done on finding the list!  Lets hope this year brings many more BFP's and new borns     

Cath - Sorry it didn't work out with the figures    the good news is that you won't be leaving us and you count me in as a regular if you open a local shop     

Shelley - I'm not sure if i can make Thursday night - if its ok i'll let you know nearer the time as i'll know more whats happening by then.

Little Mo - I think you'll need those thermals just heard the forecast and snows on its way this weekend!!!

Hi to everyone else have a great weekend everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - good to hear from you, was concerned cos you had not been about much this week - now we know why   hope you are ok hunny  

Cath - i too am selfishly pleased to hear that you wont be leaving us but am sorry that things have not worked out as you wished, i hope this other place turns out to be the right move for you  

Little Mo - your poor mum having to go through an mri frequently, i suppose you can get used to it abit cos you know what to expect but i really wouldnt wish it on anyone. And ditto Lisa - your going to need them thermols asap, its going to get cold    

Debs - thank you for bringing forward the info on us all and you did a great job updating it too - well done. Hope you have had a nice restful week hunny and you are starting to enjoy being pg  

Cleo - hope you are ok sweetie  

Not sure who asked me about getting the results, but im not sure there is any other way around it, the nuffield said the cons first available appointment was mid march but she has given me his secretarys number to try, which i have already done but cant get an answer on   will keep you posted - just seems such a long time to wait for the results!!

Sorry girls but im bushed - so i cant do anymore personals   so love to all
Emms xxxxx

ps I do hope Rivka is ok - its horrible not knowing or hearing from her - sending you a big hug Rivka


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me - have only just got in from work which isn't good on a Friday night   . A couple of glasses of wine for me I think!  

Emma -     sorry to hear about your MRI scan - sounds really horrible.  I hope the secretary manages to get you an appointment through sooner than March  

Cath - I'm sorry that the finances don't add up for you to get the shop   but like everyone else I am secretly pleased if this will mean you are staying in Colchester although I think it would be far too dangerous for my waistline if you take over the ceramic shop instead as it is very near to my office!  Thanks for the offer about taking us to Stansted when we go to Reprofit too, that is lovely of you - I'll try and pm you the flights over the weekend  

Shelley - I think I should be able to make it on Thursday too - what time is everyone meeting and also I am not really sure where the Ardleigh Crown is!

Bhopes - that is great news for your E/T date although hope you start feeling better once you are on the next lot of meds - I always feel quite tired and lethargic when on the buserilin.

Debs - thanks for updating the list - it is scarry how time passes though since we first did the list as we have now been ttc for 4.5 years   - lets hope it is not much longer!

LittleMo - hope you've got your thermals sorted!

Well hello to everyone else - I'm bushed now but will try to come back on over the weekend,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cath,there is also a cafe down red lion walk that has closed,that would be a nice place to as there is seating outside,just a thought if ur looking round here. 

angel,sorry u had such a bad time,its really horrible going through all these things,well i hope u have a lovely weeken hun.  

hi everyone else havent been in long so no more personals its been sooooooo busy today im whacked sorry.lots of love to u all.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope every1 is having a great weekend. Didn't want us to slip off the page.

Rivka hun hope everything is ok?

xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Hope Ok just wanted to add me
> 
> TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frosties, 3rd TX FET April 08 bfn, considering trying again when new NHS funding comes in
> 
> ...


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle - sorry honey, didn't realise you weren't on the list.  how are you doing?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry that this is going to be a "me" post but now I don't have my own computer I no longer get time to read through all the posts and keep up properly.  So rather than just ignore you all I thought I would come on and update you all.

Amy is going to be 1 next Saturday 7th Feb.  Can't believe that a whole year has just flown by that quickly.  And 3 days after that (the 10th) I am booked in for a c-section if baby hasn't decided to come earlier anyway.  So for the next 18 years (and more I guess) February is going to be a very expensive month for us.

Will update again when I can.  Really hoping that everything is going well for all you ladies and that 2009 is going to be your lucky year.

Piepig - hope all is well with your little bubs.

Bye for now.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam, I can't believe Amy is going to be one so soon and that you're so close to the arrival of the baby. I hope all goes well for you with the birth. You'll have to post some pics of Amy's birthday when you get a chance (If!).

Spangle - how are things with you?

It's v quiet on here this weekend. It's definitely Tricksy that chats the most as it's since she's been away that it's been soooo quiet  

Hope you're all having a good weekend. I think I blew my diet earlier as I had a bit of a bakefest and although I didn't eat too much of it I did have to taste.......


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Rivka:
  Thinking of you hun.

Cathie:
I would come to your choccy shop but think Ipswich would be better and closer for me   

Shelley
It will be your turn soon hun, and if your thinking about be preg thats good for a positive attitude on your treatment so keep it up.

Cleo:
Glad you are beginning to enjoy your pregnancy. And you can worry about the weight gain after the bubs is born. I put on 4 stone with Faith!!! Took the out look that i'm preg so can eat what I want It was great!!!

Debs:
Not to long till your scan hun!! Did you get pics of the embies? Are you about next wed if you fancy meeting up?

Em:
Sorry the mir was horrid I had one and they had to stop it 3 times because I kept panicing in the tunnel when I was meant to be still.

Lisa:
Sounds like you have been busy. Cant believe its only a couple of months till you start treatment how are you feeling about it?

Tricksy:
Hope you are having a good hol.

Sam2007:
Wow can't believe how quick the last year has gone to. Faith is 2 in April!!! How is Amy is she walking? How bub comes on his own not by c section so you don't have to be in hos away from Amy. Good luck x

Julia:
How is James enjoying School? Is Alex sleeping through yet? 

Jojo:
How Is Issac's sleeping going did you try controlled crying? It must be hard when he sleeps in your room tho. If you want to meet let me know would be lovely to see you both.

Rachel:
Glad you have your flights booked makes it seem more real eh. not long to wait.

Bhopes:
When do you have your baseline scan? how are you feeling on the drugs?

Faith is well have an open evening for playgroup next wed can't believe shes that old already!!! Luckily her god mother is in charge of the playgroup so am not to worried she is only going on a Fri morning to give my mum a break cause I work then. She is so ready for it though. Also we are having a conservatory built they start next week am well excited it's massive Hope I can you all to come out my way in the summer for a BBQ!!!

Hi everyone else I missed sorry.

Take care Liz x x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> It's v quiet on here this weekend. It's definitely Tricksy that chats the most as it's since she's been away that it's been soooo quiet


Oi  what are you trying to say!!!!   Thanks for the pm hun  don't worry about your diet, i'm blowing mine big time here!!

There are not really going to be any personals as the internet here is a blinking nightmare, its taken me 2 days to read the 5 pages!! I keep getting kicked off and it won't let me back on 

Just a quick one to say we are having a fantastic time, we did arrive 19 hours late at 3.30am on the Sunday rather than 7am on the Saturday but hey hoy, we are here and thats what matters. We are relaxed and tanned and ready for Simons parents to arrive this afternoon. I am sure it is going to be fine and we will have a great time.

Will catch up again soon, text me with any gossip!!!

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy and Chubby hubby xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello ladies,

How are you all?  Hope you're all having good weekends and are ready for the big freeze!

Tricksy - sounds like your having a lovely time.  What's the temperature out there? Am green with envy as it's bloomin' freezing here  

Angel - oh lovely, I'm so sorry you had a bad time with the MRI - it's so horrible when that happens.  You're right to put it behind you, honey. Big glass of wine and a big treat is in order me reckons      What was the ballet you went to?  I've always wanted to go to a ballet and an opera - not that I'd understand but just to see what it's all about.  

Rachel - sorry work is so busy for you.  Hope things settle down for you soon. x

Cath - I ditto the others, would be lovely if you can stay here as we'll miss you loads.  I went to the ceramics shop a coupe of times and I have to say in the summer it was really really hot in there.  Not sure if that would be a problem for your chocs.  But I guess it's such a big shop you could do other things like a choc cafe or choc workshops - I'd come along!    Also, DH & I had the most fantastic white hot chocolate y'day in a cafe up town - it was to die for - so perhaps you could do something similar.   

Liz - Sounds like Faith is growing so quickly.  Will be school days before you know it! x

Spangle - lovely to have you back on the boards, how are you sweetie? x

Lisa - hope you have an easier week sweetie x

  to everyone else!  Hope you're all wrapped up warm.  Hope to catch up with you all on Thurs.

Lots of   to everyone,

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all! Or should i say afternoon  

Tricksy - sounds like you are having a lovely time despite the delay getting there, am v.jealous sounds lovely and warm....I'm sure i saw some snowflakes here this morning.

Liz - can't believe faith is gonna be two in April   you can definitely count me in for coming over for a summer BBQ, hope the conservatory fitting goes well.  Would love to meet up next week but unfortunately i'm back at work as from monday.

Cath - thanks for the PM.  i too am pleased that it looks like you won't be going to devon purely for selfish reasons cos we'd miss you.  I hope you can find something local that suits your needs.

Sam2007 - sounds like Feb is gonna be a busy month for you, can't believe Amy is almost 1 already and the new bubs is almost here too!

Bhopes - how is the DR going?

Rachel - can't believe you were working till after 9pm on a friday night, hope the glasses of wine made up for it though.  would be lovely to see you thurs if you can make it.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - thanks for the pm hun  

Rivka - thinking of you all    

Tricksy + Chubbyhubby   good to hear you are having a lovely holiday 

Back later girls - off for a long walk to blow away some cobwebs - too many glasses of wine over the weekend


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> CathB said:
> 
> 
> > It's v quiet on here this weekend. It's definitely Tricksy that chats the most as it's since she's been away that it's been soooo quiet
> ...


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, 

its a little warmer here than at home!! 34c today and my butt was cooking!!!!!  The tan is coming on well but I've started to peel a little, oh well, better to shed it now and still have time to top it up. Really missing not talking to you all on a regular basis, its taken 2 blinking hours to get on here (luckily the laptop is in our apartment) and almost as long to type this out!! haha maybe a slight exageration but its taken a long time.

Keep warm everyone and we need an Ardleigh Crown meet when I get back so we can all have a good catch up, I've missed you.

Simons parents arrived today, so far so good....mind you only seen them for about 2 hours so far!! just off out to dinner so will catch up again soon

Loads of love to you all

take care and stay warm

Tricksy and Chubby hubby xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi tricksy glad you're having a good time. It's snowing in southend!

Angel sorry you had such a horrible time and have to wait so long.

Sam Good luck with the oncoming arrival. 

Piepig  I wasn't on the list either. Not sure how to get on it. Hope you are doing well.

Hope everyone is ok. I'm supposed to be off to london tom for wedding ann, to see the jersey boys. Hope we don't get snowed in.
Wrap up warm eberyone. see you soon. kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frosties, 3rd TX FET April 08 bfn, considering trying again when new NHS funding comes in

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. born February 08. Natural BFP again June 08 due soon

LITTLE MO - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Miracle pregnancy, born 11 oct 08

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. Looking into treatment in Czech Republic, going out April 09

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in DD born 10.4.07.

THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option. 1st ICSI cancelled poor response, 2nd ICSI BFN, tx in Athens donor eggs starts Jan 09

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes), me endometriosis. 1st ICSI cycle May 08 chem preg. 2nd ICSI BFP Jan 09

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. 2nd IVF April 08, bfp but sadly miscarried. 3rd IVF BFP Nov 08

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left. raised prolactin, being investigated before trying again.

CATH - ttc 7 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07, bfn Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c. Clomid cycle April 08, bfp but sadly miscarried May 08. persuing Adoption

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby boy born March 08

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. FET April 08 chem preg, 4th cycle ARGC Dec 08 incl tx for NK cells BFN. Going for donor eggs at Reprofit May 09

LOUI - 5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues (although IM in Barcelona and ARGC don't think so).

SAMONTHEMOON - 1st ICSI Jan 08, bfp baby girl due 31st October 08

BHOPES - MF & variable cycle length. 3months of clomid, 1st IVF Oct 08 no ET due to fluid in uterus, 9 embies frozen. FET start DR 26/01

SHORTIESMITH - MF, referred for NHS funding, need to lose 9lb to qualify.

SPANGLE122 - TTC since March 2004, having tx since 2006 - 2 x Fresh ICSI (Chemical pg and ectopic - conseratively managed), 2 x FET - (1 x BFN. 2nd ectopic in same tube as before this time they did an emerency lap and removed left tube). Waiting 5th go NHS ICSI -probably last chance 

KITTY - DD aged 4 1/2, TTC 2 years 3 months, 6 months clomid, 4 IUI unsuccessful, 1st IVF Nov 08 BFN, follow up cons suggested poor egg quality! waiting til march for ovarian reserve test!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,


Brig on the snow!!! Need loads of it or the school won't shut   Just been to my brothers for a lovely roast and we've all decided to get a big house for xmas and go away together. 

sam - wow that has gone quick!! Feb is going to be a hectic month for you.

Tricksy - i am soooo jealous! Its minus 1 here   

Kitty hope you manage to get to the wedding hun.

Take care all love me xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Kitty, have a lovely anniversary celebration tomorrow. 

Cleo, that sounds lovely, renting a place for Christmas. I would love to do that, only not with my family lol!

Tricksy, glad you made it, enjoy your holiday. I bet you are glad to be missing this horrid weather, brrrr! 

Liz, hope the weather warms up before they start on your building work, brrr! Would be lovely to come over and see it when it is done. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend, catch up with you soon. xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks little mo and well done on your weight loss so far. just seen your ticker. I haven't shifted a pound but joined the gym on a 3 month contract to try get a bit in shape. Prob be a waste of time


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

Its bloody   We've had the central heating on and a real fire in the living room and its still cold!!!!

Kitty - Hope u have a lovely day tomorrow.

Cleo - I can't believe I'm saying this but.........bring on the snow, so u don't have to go to school tomorrow.

Little Mo - How are u hunny?

Tricksy - We do hope u have a great time, but don't tell us about it when were surrounded by the white stuff   Also keep ur butt covered or ur not going to b able to sit on the plane to come home 

Liz - Summer bbq sounds great. Maybe I can get Dan to come too  Is Faith really that old!!! she'll b a teenager b4 u know it   Just let me know when ur free and we can meet up in town. Not done the controlled crying yet, going to wait until the boys go to see their dad (going in the school holiday) then we won't upset them, having to listen to Isaac crying isn't going to b nice.

Piepig - Not long until ur scan, are u getting excited? Hope ur getting some signs soon, just to put ur mind at ease.

Rivka - Thinking of u hun   

Cath - Thanks for the pm hun. Find somewhere in Ipswich, then I'll b able to taste ur lovely chocolate 

Ems - Hope u've gotten over ur ordeal. Can't believe that u've got to wait that long for the results. Would b lovely to see u again soon, is been a long time.

B - Hope the pm's have been some help to u? Anything else just let me know.

Hi to every1 else. Hope ur all keeping warm. 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Ohhh its freezing out there, just got in from a lovely roast dinner at my sisters,  I know it looks lovely out there but i hate driving in this weather so hope it doesn't stick around for too long    

Jo - You lucky thing having a real fire, sounds lovely 

Cath - thanks for your pm today  

Liz - Great to hear from you hun,  i watched that 7 pounds this week..........so sad i was crying my eyes out in the cinema    BBQ at yours sounds great, hope all goes well with your building work

Sam - Blimey how quick has that time gone     it just seems like yesterday.

Tricksy - Good to hear from you,  glad your having a great time........i'm VERY jealous!  

Kitty - Happy Anniverssary for tomorrow   

Spangle - good to see your posting on here hun  

Em - How you doing hun are you all over it now?

Keep warm everyone and be careful on the roads
love Lisa  xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]                                     [/fly]

[fly]MY SCHOOL IS CLOSED!! Woohoooooooooo!!!![/fly]


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

HA HA Cleo! I thought of you when I heard your school was closed on the radio this morning   Just be careful if you go out sledging later lol!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo -        Hmmmmmmmmmm Why do i get the impression your happy about that !


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,jammy cow.........a bit of snow and england cant cope         just u be carefull,ru going to snuggel on the sofa?well if u go to town pop in cause its gonna be dead today.i want to go play in the snow.......


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Isn't it gorgeous out there. 

Kitty - Happy Annversary

Cleo- hope you're enjoying your snow day. 

I was supposed to be doign a talk at a school in Stanway - but they rang to say that although they're opening, they're shutting at 2 because of the expected afternoon flurries so did I want to reschedule - hurray! Dh has been tryingto build a snow dog but Daisy is enjoying playing too much and keeps knocking it over.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Well after 3 hours of trying to get to work, I turned round at liv str and came home as teaching was suspended!  Yippeee!  Dh has stayed on tho - more fool him, if you ask me.  Got really annoyed with a man at liv str as I was queueing up to get a cuppa and he pushed in in front of me.  I said it's not like I was here first and he said you should have been quicker!!!  I couldn't believe it!  So I told him to get some manners     Grr - really gets my goat when that happens.

Kitty - Happy Anniversary to you and DH!  Hope you have a lovely day, and not stuck on a train to London.  Hope you didn't have this much snow on your wedding day    x

JoJo - thanks for your advice, it's really helpful - especially about the washing baskets as I'm always lugging those about and there's only the two of us   x

Cleo - hope you're enjoying your day.  Do you think your school will close tomorrow?

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you're all keeping safe and wrapped up warm. x

Right, off to make some bread and some soup to keep warm  

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

I am soooo cold!! Got the little office heater tucked down by my chair but keep having to move it cos I'm worried its gonna cook the underneath of my desk!   

Kitty - Hope you got to London! The Jersey Boys is supposed to be fantastic - we bought DF's parents tickets and they went a few weeks ago. They loved it! 

CathB - Were you talking about the ceramic shop in the High St near Wimpy? Where you paint a plate or something? I think it was quite expensive from what I heard - a guy from work took his 3 kids and ended up moaning that he'd spent a fortune in there - he was not impressed! Maybe that's partly why it shut? 

Cleo - Lucky thing getting the day off!! I almost didn't come in today (I had a car accident in the ice/snow a few years ago and it has frightened me ever since), but considering 3 out of the 5 office staff chickened out today I thought I'd better come and show my face - collect my brownie points!  . Are you out enjoying it or wrapped up warm watching daytime telly?! 

Bhopes - Mmmmmm bread and soup! Sounds perfect right now. But I just have a salad . Do you deliver??!

I think we're leaving early today - so be nice to get all snuggled up on the sofa with DF and Mutley! He is 9 stone and still thinks he is a lap dog  .

Stay safe everyone! 
Shortie
xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If any of you are listening to Radio 2 at the mo, dh's oldies are being played. No-one told him they'd been picked so missed half of them, will have to go on listen again.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooooh how exciting Cathie! Sorry I missed it but I will listen later. I had a look a minute ago and it seems that I can't listen again until the programme is over (unless I am doing it wrong!!). Will he get a badge?   My friend had hers played once and they got them muddled up. They played "It's Raining Men" by the Weathergirls, which would have been okay but she is gay and she said that would have been the last record she would've requested!!    

Shortie, your dog sounds HUGE!! What sort is he?

Shelley, hope work was not too boring for you today. 

Hope everyone has had a nice day. I waited half an hour to see the health visitor after trudging up the road to get Alex weighed, and by the time we got to see her he was crying as he was hungry so I had a very quick chat to her and then had to run home! He now weighs 14lb so turning into a real little porker! She gave me some advice about feeding as I am considering giving up feeding him   but not sure at the moment. 

January seems to have flown by - all those tickers should be going down nicely whilst we wait for treatment/babies to be born! I am pretty sure everyone is going to have a better year this year than last - do you all agree?

Have a great evening everyone. xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> She gave me some advice about feeding as I am considering giving up feeding him  but not sure at the moment.


I'm pretty sure you should carry on feeding him hun, i mean you can't just stop feeding babies, they can't go to the fridge on their own can they??      

Seriously hun, you should do what is right for you and him. You've fed him for a while haven't you? My SIL had her baby in oct and she is just going over to formula now too as she is knackered and not producing enough milk. Good luck!!


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Little Mo - Our pup is a South African Boerboel - its a cross between a Great Dane, Bull Mastiff and a Ridgeback. He is a big boy - but a complete wimp! Started barking at a carrier bag the other day then freaked out cos the wind caught it and it got noisy!! Bless. Great guard dog though - he looks really scary, but he's all talk/bark!   

About the feeding - my friend had her bub in November and only fed her for about 3 weeks as it was just too much and she was starting get a bit depressed. Little one is doing fine now and Mum has got her sanity back - so I agree with Cleo - its whatever works best for you and your family. 

Hope everyone has warmed up!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

cleo31 said:


> Little Mo said:
> 
> 
> > She gave me some advice about feeding as I am considering giving up feeding him  but not sure at the moment.
> ...


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

reikilisa said:


> Shortie - Aww what a cool name for your dog - what type is he?


Boerboel is the breed - his name is Diesel!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bloody raining here now   was hoping for another snow day!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - i think its meant to ice up tonight so would be surprised if your school will be open tomorrow - hope you have enjoyed today and made the most of a chance to rest up  

Little Mo - it is a hard decision to make hun but im sure you will do whats right for you  

Lisa - what did you do today instead of work hunny? did you not go out at all or have you been playing in the garden  

Shortie - i googled your dogs breed and they look HUGE   not sure i would want him sitting on my lap lol   

Cath - i will try to hear dhs choice........hope its good  

Kitty - hope you have had a lovely anniversary  

Debs - you ok hunny? back to work today werent you? i hope you got in ok xx

Jojo - how are you hun? thank you for your sweet message  

Liz- hope you are ok and you get the works started for your conservatory soon - we had one added this time last year and love it  

Sam2007 - good luck for your delivery soon 

Bhopes - home made bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yummy i would LOVE to buy a bread machine but would be eating it all day everyday    sounds wonderful though - how are you feeling? ok i hope and yes please do pm me the herbal recipes  

Right i must dash - gotta clear up from dinner and watch Larkrise to Candleford - thats my monday night treat while dh is at fire training  

Love to  all
Em xxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Well the builder did not start work today don't know why!!! haha hopfully will start wednesday. I don't like the snow when I have to drive in it went to turn my car round and got stuck in the snow, Faith and Dh were laughing at the window, did get it out and then slid all the way to work ho hum!!!!

Julia;
I have a friend who fed till her lo was 1 but from about 7 months she was only feeding in the morning and before bed I was always jealous of her it seems so nice to have that cuddle time. 

Lisa:
It's a good film, really makes you think about the things you could do to help people.

Debs:
Shame you are back to work but at least it might make the next week go quicker eh.

Hope everyone else is keeping warm

take care
Liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Looking pretty icy out there. Dh has just left but I won't be surprised if he turns back before long as our road and the one to the 120 is usually pretty bad. 

Julia - we tried to go back during the show too but you can't   He should get a badge which he's looking forward to. 

Good luck with the decision on feeding Alex. As the others say, it's what suits you best.

Liz - poor you with that slippy journey into work. 

B - ditto with your stressful one. People in London make my blood boil with their rudeness  

Tricksy - are you still roasting? 

Shelley - hope you ogt some time in the snow yesterday. 

Must go now as have choc to make. It's Jimmy's Farm market this weekend and even though I don't think many people will go we still have to make an effort.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies!

How are you all today?  Did you manage to get to work?  I've just got in. I don't mind really as there's nothing to do and no one here so I'll probably toodle home early.  Was rather dicey getting down the hill this morning.  Makes me laugh that London came to a standstill y'day - I remember snow like this when I was young and we still marched on to school.

Cath - didn't know about Jimmy's market - might take a venture up there if the snow clears.  Are you selling any valentine's chocs?  Would like to buy some if so. x

Liz - sorry your builder couldn't make a start.  Hope he get's on ok on Wednesday.

Little Mo - Can you do half and half feeding?  Like give him formula during the day and then feed him yourself at bedtime?  Sorry if it sounds daft, I don't really understand how it works.... will have a lot to learn if I ever get a BFP   x

Angel - sure will try and send it through to you today.  Hope you're feeling better hun, did you get hold of the secretary? x

Reikilisa - I know... I couldn't believe that bloke.  I don't think he expected me to say anything tho' and he didn't reply to my get some manners dig    Anyhow, I cheered up as the chap who sat next to me on the way home was really nice, and we got talking about the snow, Colchester and he offered me a lift home so he restored my faith in mankind! Hope you're going ok?  x

Shortie -   you made me laugh about delivery.  The soup turned out well but alas I burnt the bread but it's ok enough to eat.  Was going to bring some soup into work today but had made plans to have lunch with girls here but they're not in so my lovely homemade soup is sitting at home    Nevermind, all the more for me tonight!  Sounds like you're woofer is a big boy!  Love his name. x

Kitty - hope you had a lovely evening. x

Rachel - how's things with you? x

Piepig - how you feeling sweetie? x

 to everyone I've missed.  Are we still meeting Thurs?

Saw a heron whilst stuck on the train yesterday - twice in fact, going and coming home.  I know it's not quite a stork but still hoping it's a good omen.    Still no sign of AF so hope she comes soon and doesn't mess up this FET cycle.

Lots of love to all,

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all. Hope we are all being careful in this ice - it is like a rink out there today lol! Liz, I tried not to laugh when I heard about you skidding to work, but could not help a small titter!

Bhopes, did you accept the lift?   I have heard about men like that before lol!

Cath, we might venture out to Jimmy's market too. After watching the terrible conditions pigs are kept in on the Jamie Oliver programme the other night, we are going to try and make sure all the bacon and pork we eat has been reared happily from now on. 

Thanks for all your comments about the feeding. I am just feeling so tired with having this broken sleep. The midwife said that if he has enough to eat during the day by this age he should be sleeping through, so I am going to give him formula during the day and try and feed him for the last feed at bedtime. I just feel guilty that James had "bitty" at bedtime until he was 1 year old (and also it is nice to cuddle up too lol). I will see if this makes a difference and if not will change to formula only.

Righto, must get on. I hear there is more snow on the way on Thursday so hoping Thursday night is still on - hey, we might get "snowed in" in the pub. Wouldn't that be a shame lol!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry its a bit of a me post.

My 2 eldest son's had a massive arguement last night and now 1 of them wants to go and live with his dad in Hull   Its breaking my heart but what can I do. he's going tonight. I don't know how long for or whether he'll come back home or stay with his dad. I can't stop crying but I know he needs to do this. I'm just hoping that its having 2 male teenagers in 1 house. Reece the eldest took on the male role when me and his dad split (I didn't want that, he was only 5 at the time). I'm starting to feel as though I've let them all down and that I'm a crap mum  

Sorry can't do anymore.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Jo, sorry to hear how upset you are. I think the only thing you can do is allow him to go, give them time to calm down and have a break from one another, and by being away he will realise what he is missing. I do feel for you   You are NOT a crap mum, you are being a fantastic mum by allowing him to explore other avenues, but he will know that you will always be there for him, whatever happens   I know that all children will one day grow up and leave home, but you did not expect it to happen so soon. Take care honey xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh Jo Jo, I'm so sorry.  Little Mo is right you're not a crap mum, you're the bestest mum and deep down your boys know that.     I think boys tend to get to a certain age and they start clashing antlers, if you see what I mean, as part of their growing up.  My brother was like that with my Dad and StepDad and I know DH was like that with his Dad.  I know it's easy for me to stay not to take it to heart, that he's going through growing pains, but he will be back and he does love you to bits  - they all do. 

Big   

Love

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ohhhhh Jojo - sweetie     how hard for you hunny, i know how much your boys mean to you so this must be heartbreaking   and he is leaving so soon   maybe as the others have said, it will give him some time to cool down and think about whats happened, im sure he will miss his 3 brothers and you and Dan once he has calmed down. But as for you? YOU are a great Mum, you have done everything for them and always been there so you are NOT crap, you need to hear that Jo, you really are NOT - your boys love you but are having their own problems and thats not your fault darlin - sending you the biggest hug ever


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

JoJo -   you're a great mum. Boys just sometimes blow off steam like this, no doubt he'll calm down at his dads and then come running back to you when he realises how good he has it with you. 

Julia - dh and a mate will be at Jimmy's on Saturday (I have 2 parties). If you want happy pigs you should try Totham Bangers who rear their own pigs for sausages and are cheaper than Jimmy. Think they have a website but if not I have their details. Their sausages and pates are so good that I've even tried a bit of one of their sausages! Given it's 20 years next week since I turned veggie that should be a recommendation.

Must head back out to the kitchen. Bit hacked off today as bought some new moulds on e-bay but now they've turned up they're nearly half the size they were described as on the auction. Have written asking fora refund as I put a high bid in thinking they were big when they're really small and I could have got them new instead for less.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

jo jo being a mum must be the hardest job ever. Heres some hugs for you          

Hellooooooooooo

Hope everyone has been enjoying the snow. what a wierd country grinding to a halt!

We managed to gett o london, got to the hotel slippy sliding all over the place only to get a call to say the show was CANCELLED!!!!   
So we went to the box office to try re book but we couldn't as had booked thro an agent. Anyway shuffled round london which was like a ghost town,tried to go to the cinema....shut,  thought we'd have a look in harrods but it shut 10 mins after we got there cos of snow and starbucks was shut too so we headed back to hotel, stopped in a pub on route and made the best of a strange trip. Gave us a chance to actually talk about stuff tho!  

Love to all

kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just want to see who is defo coming thursday nite 


me
cleo
bhopes
julia
debs
cath?

not sure who else said they could make it well see some of u thursday nite 7pm.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well i made it into work today....god that was so slippery it was like a white knuckle ride plus when i got there one of the d'heads in the office made a snide comment about me not getting in which upset me a bit.

Jojo - Awwww hun i'm sorry your going through this     Your a lovely Mum so don't feel like your not and i'm sure its like everyone else is saying once he calms down and knows its not greener on the other side he'll come back to his Mum, How old is Reece?  big hugs to you hun     

Shelley - Not sure about Thursday hun i'm going out and if i get back from Braintree in time i'll come provided the weathers not too bad either as i'm a big wuss so i'll keep you posted

Kitty - Sorry hun you had such a strange trip, how frustrating    

Little Mo - "Bitty"     

Bhopes - Thats really weird you should say about seeing a Heron, about 5 months ago Dh & i saw a heron standing on the roof of a house near me and it just seemed really weird seeing one like that as i had never seen one before and we both said is that a stork!! and my Mum saw it as well on top of a lamppost so i'm hoping its a good omen   
Oh by the way..........do you often get into strange mens car?  

Em - How you doing - did you manage to get anywhere with your appointment?

Right my stomach is calling....really hungry....i think AF is on her way  

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - can I leave deciding about Thurs till the day as have a new choc order that needs to be done and I'm also worried about driving if it's still this slippy. Had a mare journey in Devon that put the wind up me about driving in this weather.Will try my bestest to get there though. 

Lisa - stupid d'head   

Kitty - what a pain that everything shut. At least you got to talk about things though.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Poo!! did a post and lost it  

So will just say hi and shelley i am planning on coming thursday weather permiting.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Bhopes
> Oh by the way..........do you often get into strange mens car?


Lisa/Bhopes      that did make me laugh -  to you Lisa cos of your boss, my work collegue got our boss to pick her up for work cos she did not want to drive in, perhaps you could suggest the same to yours? especially if he has a company car   for af hunny - and no cant get anywhere with appointment - keep getting the answerphone 

Jojo - thinking of you darlin   

Sorry girls just a quickie - im off for a bath - shhhhhhhh with dh  

Love you all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jojo - you ok sweetie? been thinking of you


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG have you seen the new Walkers crisp flavours ...

Crispy duck and hoisin
Onion bhaji
Fish and Chips
Chilli and Chocolate
Builder's breakfast 
Cajun Squirrel !!!!  

Hmmm interesting! Can't wait to try them.

Morning all!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG!  Cajun Squirrel!!!!  That can't be real, can it?!    LOL

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just tried teh fish and chip flavour walkers. V odd. They start out like scampi fries but have an odd aftertaste. Apparently the chocolate chilli ones are nice


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Can't believe you're all talking about crisps infront of me!!  

A GP friend of mine is doing a study on the Cambridge Diet and has asked me to be one of her 'testers'. I had been thinking about it anyway - so decided to go for it! First day today and it doesn't seem too bad. I almost feel guilty as it is quite extreme, but it was designed by a Dr for overweight people waiting for operations so it can't be that terrible! DF is dead against it as he thinks I won't stick to it! Going to start doing my BBT again to make sure its not affecting ovulation - thats the last thing we need! So should be at ISIS soon! We'll see. 

Jojo - Hope things are looking a bit better from where you're sitting today?  

Hope everyone has got where they're going safely today - I think it was a little worse this morning!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - good luck with teh Cambridge Diet. Won't mention any other food for a while now. You should join us on the belly budies thread. If your friend needs any more testers I'm getting fed up of not losing weight.....


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[fly]Hello[/fly] woo hoo I just found out how to make words move - nearly 3 years on here and i finally sussed it out  what will i be able to acheive in the next 3 years


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]what does this one do then?[/move]

oh and this

how exciting

i have found some news things to play with

im so excited, and i just cant hide

im about to loose control and i think i like it

can you tell im bored, should really be doing the house work


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[fly]     [/fly]

Just humor me girls!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

going now, honestly


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

You can all talk about food - I don't mind. Think I'm going mad though - things keep slipping across the screen...I think the hungfer is having an effect  

CathB - She has enough folk for now I think - I got dragged in cos she had one bail out! I will let you know how it goes thugh - seems to have good rates of loss, so FX! Also - I've just had a strawberry shake and it was YUMMY!! So hopefully me Mushroom soup will be just as tasty! (Not as good as home made though...I've still not had my delivery...NUDGE NUDGE Bhopes!).

I have requested access to the diet boards (on Monday) but nothing yet  . Will keep checking though.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh dear ems has been let loose on the thread someone stop her        [fly]i need to try learn ho to do it.xxxx[/fly] looking forward to seeing some of u tomorrow nite ,hope everyone can make it.xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

omg i done it to i never knew i could this is funny .[fly]very very funny hope u all feel like ur drunk[/fly]


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

what else can i dowhat about this one[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]and this one and this one[/move]

lets see


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

omg i feel really sick


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V impressed with the ones going at different speeds Shelley. Off to have a nap as feeling   after looking at those.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Angel/Shelley -      Those flying words are excellent, although I think I'll be seeing them in my sleep tonight!   

Shortie -     sorry sweetie, had the last bowl for lunch!  Doesn't last long in our house!  Hope you can get on the belly buddies board soon x

I need an AF dance girls - sorry I'm always asking for one, I know.  I'm really worried they'll cancel this cycle if she doesn't come   Do you think they would or do you think they'll keep me dr-ing?  I just hope &     the latter.

Hope you're all ok?  See you tomorrow,

Love

bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I think that is ENOUGH now Shelley - now get on with the housework lol!

Good luck with the Cambridge diet Shortie, it is meant to be fab, well done on getting it for nothing as it usually costs about £40 a week I think!!  

Bhopes, I hope   arrives soon for you. Looking forward to tomorrow night. I seem to have forgotten I am meant to be on a diet so may be tucking into a big plate of fish and chips tomorrow, mmmmm!

Speak later xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

shortie good luck with diet.

Mine has gone completely out of the window. Been bingeing today  Think it was because i ordered a bikini from next and when i tried it on this morn it looked awful. you think that would make me be good but it had the reverse effect! Start again tom! 

By the way the builders breakfast crisps are nice!

Won't be able to join you tom unfortunately as dh is out at band practise tom eve. Hopefully catch up next meet.

 dance for bhopes

Hope everyone is ok.. catch up soon 

kittyx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey, where is everyone tonight  

Kitty, at least you got into the bikini - I would not even attempt it lol   One too many Creme Eggs I think!! I am sure you looked fab. Wait until you get to Oz, I bet they will have loads of lovely bikinis.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just popping on quickly to give jojo a   and to say hopefully see some of you tomorrow...what time?


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me to say I still plan to make it tomorrow night - work is still really busy so haven't had a chance to come on in the week and sadly no time off for me on Monday   but never mind - Looking forward to seeing those of you who can come though.  Also a big   to JoJo and here is a little dance for Bhopes:
           
Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B -             Hope that helps.

Shelley - am afraid I'm not going to make it tonight. I still have loads of chocolate to do (trying to do a car race in chocolate for a delivery tomorrow) so I need all the time I have this evening. Will miss you all. 

JoJo - hope your sons have started to see sense already. 

Can't stop as am at work. Not too bad but as Luton has shut we're getting all their flights in here instead. Ho hum!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Will miss you tonight Cath, hope you get the order completed nice and early.

Did we meet at 7pm last time? Shall we say the same for tonight? Cleo, do you want a lift?

Later guys xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Just a quickie to say see you this evening.  Hope the trains behave themselves and I get in on time. 

Thanks for the AF dances - alas still no sign but I'm     she comes along soon!

Looking forward to trying those fishcakes!  

love

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

B - heres an af dance for you hunny                 

Kitty - i sooooooooo know where you are coming from about bingeing, im exactly the same - just when i struggle to get into something and should think, oh i better go for a walk or to the gym - i eat instead,how mad are we   hope you are ok hun  

Cath - good luck with the choc making  

Jojo - thinking of you  

Rivka - thinking of you too hunny   

Lisa - hope you had a good time in Braintree and make it back ok  

Hope those of you meeting tonight have a fab time, sorry cant be there but had a late one last night and had to be at work for 7.45 this morning   so im pretty shattered.

Love to all 
Emms x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hope you have a nice eve girls who are meeting up. I'm trying to stay out of the food cupboard   

hi to everyone else,

kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for a lovely evening girls (woohoo!! dinner made me feel a bit nauseous - gotta be a good sign   ), missed all of you who weren't there


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad you had a nice evening, really wish I could have joined you though would have dozed off into my pud. Have got most of my choc done but still have to be up at the crack of dawn to do the last bits. 

Kitty - step away from the cupboard


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Good sign PiePig. Lovely seeing you all again. The company was great and the food delicious. Sorry some of you could not come, hope to catch up with you soon. xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope those who went out had a lovely time last night - did send a message to you via Shell - not sure if you got it   

Deb - woo hoo, thats a great sign hun - not long until your scan now  

Hope everyone else is ok 
Em xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Ditto from me!  Thanks for a lovely evening girls, lovely to catch up with you as always and share news.  

Cleo/PiePig - you both look so well, make sure you keep resting now x

Angel - thanks for the AF dance, still no sign but rang ISIS y'day and they said to still go in for a scan so really really hope she turns up soon.  How's things with you honey?  Are you feeling better? Has your cold gone? x

JoJo - how's you doing sweetie? How are things at home? Thinking of you honey x

Cath - not sure if we'll get to Jimmy's tomorrow now, got the new door coming (perhaps not the best time to get a new door in the middle of winter!).  Hope you have a good day and sell loads x

 to everyone!  Missed you all last night.  Hope we get a big get together soon x

Love

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello!!

i love waking up to snow, all gone again now though. 

Thanks to everyone for last night, was lovely to catch up again.

just got back from the hospital where  had my 16 wk check up, all is ok. Saw a lovely consultant and spoke through with her some of my worries (paranoa) which is about my cervix. Anyway she did an examination and said it was long and firm which is good. She also said i have something on my cervix (couldn't tell you the name) but they may bleed and she could see some old blood around them. nothing to be concerned about but good to know so i don't freak out...ok i know i will freak out if they bleed but at least dh can slap me and tell me to calm down. She took a swab to check for infection as i have been getting some watery discharge (sorry tmi). They listened to baby's heartbeat too and felt my tummy.

There were some scarily big ladies there, made my bump look like a mole hill. One women must have been carrying triplets, she was sooooo big.

Bhopes - hope your af comes soon hun. You take care. Good luck for tuesday.

Piepig - you looked so well last night hun. Thinking of you and hoping tuesday is here quickly. Thanks for the pm.

Shelley -   Hope tuesday brings good news hun and things get moving. i know how frustrated you are, all this bliming waiting. Big hug!

Missed so many of you last night, would be good to have aother big meet soon. Em is your dad's house free??

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, that is great news! I am so pleased for you, hopefully the time will fly by now. Glad the appt put your mind at rest. 20 week scan coming up soon, woohoo! What was the name of the consultant you saw?

I really should be doing some work as I have not done any so far this month, so gotta dash. 

As soon as Tricksy gets back shall we arrange a date for Clarice House? Sorry, I keep meaning to get round to sorting it out but it will probably be better to do it when everyone is here to liaise about dates. 

Right, really gonna go now. It's gonna be a cold one this weekend, I think I might hibernate!

Speak later xxx

PS: Cleo, can you change your profile pic to one of the same lady with a bump lol??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - is clarice on a friday??

Cleo - fab news on your scan hun - maybe you will put a ticker up now?? that would be lovely to see   ps yeah dads is free

B - any signs of af?? and yes im starting to feel better, thank you - how are you? apart from waiting for af - when is your next scan?? try not to worry too much sweetie  

Jojo - you ok hunny    

Lisa -     thanks for chatting on **   you always make me feel better

Cath - you ok hun? what time you at Jimmys tomorrow - i may pop in  

Love to all xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - great news on your 16 week appt, fingers crossed whatever it is on your cervix does not bleed and cause you unnecessary stress.  thanks for listening to my ramblings again today  

Em - how are you doing sweetie, looking forward to next fri?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - yeah hun, i am - you still coming? no one else has mentioned it   - how you doing darlin? looking forward to giving you a big but very careful hug   bet you cant wait for your scan?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry didn't make it last night i had a bit of a nightmare time  

Em - Great to speak tonight hunny    Have a great break away    Really looking forward to your party next week   

Cleo - Great to hear the good news about your appointment and that you had a nice consultant to put your mind at rest about your worries just think before you know it you'll be one of those scarily big ladies  

Debs - How's you?  Glad your feeling sicky (in a nice way of course  )

B -           a little AF dance for you hun,  Is your scan on Monday?

Anyway better dash
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi girls

Matt here (Cath's DH)

I will be at Jimmy's tomorrow 10-2. Hope to see some of you there. 

Cath will try to post later. She's having a well deserved bath after a busy day of chocolate making/party

Matt x x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hope to pop along Matt if it isn't too cold  

Lisa, what was the nightmare? Hope you are okay


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning everyone. 

Julia/Em - am annoyed now that I have to do a party instead of going to the market as would be lovely to see you. Busy day though as have one party near here then one in Needham this afternoon.

Lisa - hope you're ok.

Cleo - really pleased the scan went well and the cons was able to reassure you. 

Debs - not long till your scan now. How are you and the piglet(s) doing?

Hello everyone else. Afraid I'm still too pooped to type much. Will come back tomorrow when I may have been able to flop without wondering what needs doing next for a few hours.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

My nightmare (doesn't sound too bad now but at the time got myself stressed out) Thursday night was still in Braintree late,  had a splitting headache,got the AF from hell and felt really ill and leaked through all my clothes (sorry tmi) then a lorry went past me and throw a stone up it hit my windscreen (sounded like a gun gowing off) and did a big chip right in my eye view, so got home got a wheatbag on the go and collapsed    

Whats everyone doing this weekend?  I'm off to see my friends new baby in Southend and poor old DH is working today he's got to catch up on deliveries that didn't go out on Monday    

Cath - Hope you get some rest hun - have you heard anything from Rivka?

Have a good one girls and keep warm
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.  We were supposed to be away in Chipping Norton this weekend staying with one of my friends but she called me Friday morning to say they were in the middle of a blizzard with snow already up to her knees    so we ended up staying in Colchester this weekend instead.  Had a lovely day today though and Mike and I went to Jimmy's Farm and then on to Woodbridge for a nice walk and a late lunch with the dog so it has made up for it a bit.

Shelley, Cleo, LittleMo, Bhopes and Debs - It was lovely to see you all on Thursday night although it was a shame not more of us could make it - I'm looking forward to sorting out a date for Clarice house though!

Cath - we saw Matt today at Jimmy's Farm who was looking very cold   !  Hope you're chocolate parties went well though - think you got the better deal doing them in the warm! I also bought DH one of your chocolate hearts for valentines day but it looks so scrummy it will be difficult to resist scoffing it myself before next weekend!

Cleo - so pleased to hear your 16 week appointment went well - it all sounds really positive and I hope that it has reassured you about things a bit.

JoJo - how are you doing?   Any news from your son?  

Shortiesmith - how is the diet going?

Bhopes - any sign of AF yet?  I'm hoping she shows up before your scan    

Lisa - what a nightmare for you on Thursday   .  Hope you have a nice time in Southend today though - poor Steve having to work.

Emma - how are you doing lovely?  We are looking forward to Friday and definitely haven't forgotten!

Debs - just in case I don't post again before Tuesday wanted to send you lots of     for your 1st scan- I'll be thinking of you.

Shellie - hope all goes well for you on Tuesday too    

Tricksy - if you are still keeping up with us rather than baking in the sun   hope you are still having a fab holiday.

Hello to everyone else  ,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Angel10 said:


> Deb - yeah hun, i am - you still coming?


Of course I'm still coming, be spending all my free time trying to decide what to wear  looking forward to it.

Rachel - shame you couldn't get to your friends, sounds like you had a nice day though

Lisa - hope you've had a nice time and plenty of cuddles with your friends new baby. sorry to hear that AF is being problematic

Cath - hope your party went well, and that Matt was not too cold at Jimmys farm. Do you have a day of rest today?

Bhopes - hope AF has turned up ready for scan on tuesday

Shelley - will be keeping my fingers crossed that your scan goes well on tuesday and that everything is as penny hopes it will be.

Just been spending the last hour looking at energy suppliers - what fun! Trying to work out whether we'd be better to switch or not 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[fly]Good afternoon ladies[/fly]

Hope you are all ok, the sun is shining this afternoon which is lovely  been for a walk with the dog and now hoping to chill out for a bit, but think i should maybe think about some packing for centre parcs!!

Cath/Matt - sorry i didnt get to make to to Jimmys yesterday, didnt get to ipswich until 2pm and then had some errands to run. Hope you got some good sales and Cath your afternoon was ok.

Deb - bet your excited about tuesday? i hope all goes well, in case i dont get on here again before i go away - big hugs  

Rachel - sorry you didnt get away this weekend hun but sounds like you and dh had a nice time together anyway - looking forward to seeing you friday 

Lisa - hope af has settled down now and you are having a nice weekend, i admire you for going to see your friends baby hunny - that cant be easy to do   

Bhopes - any sign of af yet? hope you are ok 

Julia - hope the hangover is gone now - thought you were chirpy in your messages on friday, all that wine lol  

Cleo - hope you are having a nice and relaxed weekend 

Jojo and Rivka - thinking of you both 

Will try and be back later
Love to all


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all!

Hope you're all having a relaxing Sunday aftenoon    Have at last shooed DH off to watch the footie so can now have some time on here  

Reikilisa - that's so scary about your windscreen, I really hate it when that happens.  I automatically shut my eyes when it happens when I'm driving - probably not the wisest thing to do but it's automatic I guess.  Hope you've managed to relax a little and AF is easing for you.  Do you take paracetamol or anything?     Hope you feel better sweetie. x

Rachel - that's such a shame about not being able to catch up with your friends, probably wise tho' with all the driving conditions and that.  They're forcasting more snow now for Mon & Tues so I'm hoping the trains will stop    

Piepig - it's difficult to know what to do with energy companies sometimes.  Have you/are you registered on the Money Savings Expert website? He usually gives good advice about when to move providers.  

Cath - sorry we didn't get tp Jimmy's y'day. I was hoping we would get there as the door people cancelled on us    but then we had to wait for the plumber only to be told to by a new tap  .  I really wanted to go to see your stall and I think there's an ice rink up there which I fancied a go on...... heheheheh not that I can skate!  Hope you got on ok y'day - you always sound so busy with your choc parties  

Angel - don't blame you, Sunday afternoon's are just made for chilling out - that's what I'm up to whilst DH is up the pub    

How's everyone else?  Hope you're all ok and enjoying your weekends?

Well apart from the door people not showing, we've had quite a good weekend. Late last week I got tickets to see the recording of the new Justin Lee Collins show so DH & I went back to London y'day and met up with SIL & BIL and had areally good time.  I'd never been to a TV recording before and it was fascinating with all the cameras and lights. Anyhow, hopefully there's a shot of us although we did sit right at the back of the audience.  It's a funny show so if you do get to see it, it's worth a watch.

And then this morning AF arrived so I'm a happy bunny again.  Was beginning to get my hopes up but was being daft really.  So roll on Tuesday and let's hope we get the green light. Thanks for all your AF dances and best wishes  

Has anyone got any special plans for Valentines?

Lots of Love

bx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hello ladies

Hope you had a nice weekend. I've just eaten too much roast dinner!

Lisa hope you're ok after your windscreen scare x

angel have a lovely time at centre parcs and a great b day. hope to see you fri x

bhopes glad af arrived and you get the go ahead. it's dd b day on valentines day so we don't go out but she is going to a frinds party on sat so me and dh might go out for lunch. You? x

piepig hope all goes well tues. x

Shelley  not sure where you're at with treatment at mo but hope you're ok x

Cath  do you do mail order chocs, need to sample some x

Everyone else hope you are well. Not sure if we're due any snow but it's not good for business for me so puerly from that point of view, i hope it doesn't!

Love and hugs kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

angel,sounds like u have had a nice weekend,im sorry but we wont be aking it friday as i cant get out of leaving work early and at the mo not sure if its gonna be a last minute trip to athens really sorry hun i hope u have a fantastic time im sure u will i will make it up to u promise,lots of love hun. 

debs,thanks hun and the same to u but im sure everything will be fine and there could well be 2 piglets in there,good luck hun.i will be thinking of u.    

cleo,hi hun how ru doing?did u have a nice evening friday?what did u and kay get up to.thanks for ur text glad everything went well with ur check up.hope to see u both soon.lots of love.  

hi everyonehope ur all ok,i have had abit of a up and down weekend and have taken it out on greg,been crying lots      but im ok now just want tuesday here so i can get some more answers.well got to go catch uip with u all soon.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i'm very tired tonight. Just got back from my MIL after having a roast, stuffed full now!  Got a very busy week ahead too as its parents eve tues and thurs so 2 late nights   I've been going to bed about 8pm!

Deb - will be thinking of you tuesday hun      

Shelley - half term the week after next hun, if you're about do you want to meet up for lunch?? Hope your scan on tuesday goes wel. Drop us a text and let me know   

Bhopes-  so glad af arrived!! Good luck for all systems go on tuesday.

Cath - your poor dh must have been freezing. Hope it was a success.

Em - have a fab time at centre parcs hun  

Lots of love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thank u all for ur lovely hugs. its nice to know I have support for any problems I have.

David went to his fathers on tuesday night. Its been so weird not having him here. He's still there but I did speak to him yesterday and he said that he will come home to finish his gcse's and then he'll move back to Hull when he's finished them to go to college there. We are going to Hull on the 20th and he said that he'll come home with us then   So now I can stop crying (although I did have a little 1 when he said that he would come home). We where even looking into schools for him in Hull and I really thought that I'd lost him.

Better news, Isaac is walking   Well he's done about 10 steps in 1 go   We took him to Colchester swimming today, he loved it, his arms were splashing the water and he loves the river rapids and wave machine  .

Debs - hows the sickly feeling? is it still there? Are u going to Bourne for ur scan? Hope ur well  

Ems - Hope u have a great time at centre parcs. When are u going? I'm sorry about not been able to get to ur birthday party, but Its Dans birthday too and were going out for a family meal. Hope u have a great night  

Cleo - Hope the half term comes round quickly for u and that the parents evening doesn't go on for too long.

Shelley - Hope Tuesday answers all ur questions hun.

Kitty - Hope ur well hun?

B - Glad AF showed her face hun. Hope everything goes smoothly for u sweetie.

Rachel - Woodbridge is a lovely place to go for a walk. We walk along the river and up through the posh houses and then stop at the Cherry Tree for a nice drink (non alcoholic obviously) In the summer its lovely.

Lisa - hunny I know what u mean about having AF from hell. I was like that every month after having Isaac. In the end the dr said to have the coil fitted.( I was very aneamic) So I did at the begining of Oct and I've not stopped since. Oh yes AF is lighter but they said I could b spotting and bleeding for 6 to 9 months.

Hi to every1 else I've missed. Hope u all had a good w/end. And thank u again for the hugs.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo - I'm glad your son is coming back to you, even if it is only till he's sat his exams.   that he will change his mind before then and decide to stay for good.  

Shelley -   I hope the time flies till Tuesday so you can start to get things moving. Sorry to hear you've been so down this weekend. 

Cleo - good luck ith the parents evenings this week. 

Debs - hope time flies for you too till your scan. 

Lisa - hope af has eased off. It's so nasty when it's that heavy.  

B - fab news that af arrived. Shame about the door etc. You didn't miss much at Jimmy'sfrom the sound of things. Dh said it was v quiet. The ice rink is oging to be there till Easter if you want to try to go next month. I fancy a go but dh isn't a skater and I don't want to go on my own.

Hello everyone else. Can't stop as falling asleep. I survived the parties - just! What is it with children who scream for no reason? I can't stand it, and when 6 are doing it at once    Had a nice day with dh and the in laws. Shame have to go to work tomorrow.  

take care

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm just gonna get myself ready in a minute, starting work later today as i have my hospital follow-up for that dreaded back injection - hope they don't give me another one today  

Em - Have a great break at centreparks and look forward to seeing you Friday  

Cath - You made me giggle about the children who scream for no reason      Hope works not too bad tomorrow

Jo - Thats great news that your sons coming back hun    You must be so relieved and happy   

Shelley - Whats the scan for hun - is it to see if you've d/regged?  hope all goes ok and let us know how you get on, big hugs for feeling down      I'm finding already that i'm getting a bit snappy with DH as i'm starting to worry about April so its understandable as you are so much nearer than i am that your getting worried about it all   

Debs - Best of luck for Tuesday for you scan, i wonder whether it will be one or two piglets    

BHopes - Woooooo hoooooooooo great news that AF arrived its all systems go now    Lucky you with the show I love JLT and will deffo be watching, do you know when your one will be shown?

Kitty - Glad theres no more snow too it was a nightmare for getting about,  Are you having a party for your daughter on Saturday?

Rachel - Hi hun hows you?

Well better get dressed  
Speak soon
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Can't believe all this bad weather we are having.  We had more snow last night just when the roads were looking clearer.  Normally I might enjoy it a bit more but not at the moment as permanently worried I might go into labour and have to rush to hospital through the rush hour jam or else in the middle of the night at -7 or whatever it is supposed to be.  Anyway, tomorrow is my big day (c-section) so won't have to worry after that (though I've heard it is going to be a bad night tonight).  Will update you as soon as I can.

Cleo - Glad to hear you had a good and reassuring appointment.  I think it may be a cervical erosion that your doctor may have been talking about (harmless but can cause bleeding or increased discharge).  Lots of people have them but they are more likely to be a nuisance when your hormone levels are high such as in pregnancy.

Debs - Big day for you tomorrow too so best of luck for that, I look forward to hearing your news.

Jo - Glad to hear you have everything sorted out with your son and he is coming back.  My neice left my sister's house after rows and went to live with her dad and my sister was really upset about it.  But they still have a good relationship.

Shelley - Good luck for Tomorrow to you too.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all OK.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie girls cos we are off soon     will miss you all and hope that all you who have important appointments ahead of you this week get on ok - i will be thinking of you.

Love you lots
Emms  

ps - we are back thursday, cut the week short to go out for dinner with mum and ds on my actual birthday - byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Angel - have a lovely time, honey, make sure you relax and get spoiled rotten for your b'day    

JoJo - really pleased that things are more settled at home and that little one is making his first big steps    

reikilisa - JLC is really funny!  I think the show is on this week.  Will pm you details on how to get tickets - it's really easy.  How are you feeling?  Hope you had a good weekend and rested sweetie. x

Shelley - oh honey, sorry you're feeling so up and down.  Have you had a chance to speak to Penny?  Big        honey x

Sam2007 - Good luck for tomorrow, it's come round sooooooo quick!  x

Kitty - hope you get to go out for lunch on Sat.  We're going out for dinner in the evening but I'm really racking my brains to get DH a little something!  He wants a new game for the PC which I'll order but it's not released until March so I might make him breakie in bed for Sat  

Cath - do you fancy coming skating with me?  I'm not sure that DH is that keen so would love to go.  I can't skate but I'll give it a go?  Can you skate?  Anyone else fancy going? x

Hello to everyone I've missed!  Hope you've all had fab weekends.  Right best get on with some work this morning!

Lots of love,

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

had a nightmare day   with parents who have made me cry   Won' go into details but really annoys me that parents feel teachers are there to have a go at when they want. I know its not everyone but it bloody feels like it!

Sam - big day for you too then hun! Hope things go quickly and smoothly and looking forward to hearing about it.

Deb - thinking of you hun, only one more sleep!!    

Shelley - u too hun!! Only one more sleep and hopefully you'll have some answers.    

Bhopes - and you!!! Lots of     coming your way.

Jojo - glad your son is coming back. How does he feel about leaving his friends?? Perhaps a rrange to have them over when he comes back so he can see what he'll be missing??  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just a quick one from me,to wish people luck.

sam,omg thats gone so quick,i really hope everything goes well for u hunny cant wait to hear about it and the bubs,   

debs,hello sweet heart hope u manage to get some sleep tonight,pls dont worry im sure everything will be fine,let me know how u get on i will be thinking of u.   

bhopes,good luck for tomorrow but i will see u there most proberly,glad af finally arrived told u it would.   

angel,hun hope u have a fantastic time hun and happy birthday.enjoy urself.   

hi everyone hope ur all ok.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - good luck for tomorrow. I can't believe your bubs is due already. 

Cleo - want us to come and sort the parents out for you?   It's not fair that they can have a go like that. 

Shelley - how are you doing hun?

B - would def love to come skating with you. I did ice skating as a kid but these days just about remember how to stay upright. I love it though.

Can't remember all teh personals as a bit   at the end of my shift at work. Can't wait to get home and snuggle up with dh.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie

Good luck today Sam, hope it goes well. Let us know the good news ASAP please, how exciting!!

PiePig and Shelley, thinking of you both today and hoping for great news from both of you. I wonder how many piglets there are??  

Ems, have a lovely time at CP, enjoy your birthday week and see you Friday xxx

Lisa, that does sound like a nightmare to me. I had a huge chunk out of my windscreen and it got filled in for free by those people that advertise on the telly. Might be worth finding out about that - can't remember their name tho!   Everything is made worse when you have a period though!

Will be back later, xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just popping on to say hope your scans went well today Shelley and Bhopes.  

Goodluck today Sam!

Will be back on later hopefully with some good news


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Shelley/Piepig - hope you get on well today      Thinking of you both.  x

Sam2007 - Good luck for today, please let us know how you get on x

Cleo - sorry you had a rough time at work, it's wrong of them to take it out on you. Hope the rest of the week is easier for you x

Sorry I didn't see you this morning Shelley, I was only in very quickly.  

Everything went ok this morning, even DH came with me which was a surprise but he had been poorly over night so is off today. Lining is nice and thin (i think thinner than last time, so hope that's a good sign  ) so can start on my tablets now      Am pleased but still trying to be down to earth about it working.

Hope you're all ok and haven't had trouble with all that rain.  The fields from the train this morning were lakes!  Never seen anything like it.

Sorry this is only quick - lots to do today.

Lots of love and        to everyone

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Bhopes, sorry I missed you off this morning, meant to wish you well too - obviously you did not need it! Congrats, that is great news. So glad all is going well


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just a quick one to say i will post later with all my details from this morning because i have got loads of house work to do and havent started yet.its all very exciting.love to u all.xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooooh Shelley, you are a tease! Sod the housework - Let us know what happened then!! xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

right quickly then,

went for my scan today but my lining is only 5.7 so i have got to go back friday to have another and im hoping and     that it is much thicker than that,because if it is all ready then ec is on sunday and et is wednesday next week         cant belive it but the only problem is gregs sperm was not good enough to freeze so he will have to fly out there saturday and i will have to fly out there tuesday by my self which i have never done before,im really excited ,nervous so many emotions all rolled into one i dont want to get my hopes up to much incase it doesnt go ahead but can u all belive it !!!!!!!! so thats my news but i have really got to get on i will be on later .love u all.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG!  Shelley, that's fantastic news!  They don't hang around in Athens!  Oh honey, really      ing and keeping everything crossed for you.      

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

SHELLEY!!! Fantastic!! I also will be praying for a good outcome on Friday. What happens about flights then? Do you book them now or will you wait until Friday? OMG, that is great news. Don't worry about the flight, you will be fine. Is Greg staying out there until you arrive then? I am so excited for you!! XXX


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - that's fantastic news. I can't believe how quickly that's come around. I'm so pleased for you. 

B - fab news on your scan too. 

Debs - hope you've got on well too.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

right all my house work is done the dog is walked and feed,dinner is all ready to be cooked so im gonna chill untill greg gets in,i dont think it has sunk in yet,i had an e-mail from penny earlyier and im to carry on with no drugs but when we have et i have to go on clacan as i have 2 mutations not sure what they are but im at low risk of clotting so thats good,i had a blood test done out there that tests for all these things,i will get her to explain more when im there WEDNESDAY         god i so hope it goes ahead.      pls i need lots of       and lots        pls everyone hope u dont mind.xxxx

cath,ru working next week might bump into u.hope u managed to have a little rest in the end this weekend.xx

bhopes,thats fantastic news hun,so when will et be?did u have the whole day off today?well i hope ur ok hun.getting excited?xxxx

julia,hello hun thanks for ur text i would have told u all about it but i get annoyed with texts,i really wanted to come over thursday but i dont think i will be able to,but if i manage to get a free hour shall i call uhope ur ok,how is the diet going?? 

debs,cant wait to hear from u hunny.havent stopped thinking of u both.     

cleo,hun sorry u are having a rubbish time with parents evening,god if that was me i would have told tem where to go.i would love to meet up in half term.how is the bump doingget richard to give it a big kiss from me.xxx

tricksy,hun cant wait for u to get back i really hope u have had a fantastic time,by the way im not meeting up with u untill ur tan has fadded      only joking.cant wait to see u.xxx

lisa,sorry u had such a bad day the other week hope ur ok now,not long now hun and ur be out there,i hope the rest of the time goes quick for u.how is the new car?hope ur ok.  

kitty,hello sweetie how ru doinghow is work for u at the mo?we seem to be up and down but this month and next is getting really busy,thats grate hay seens as im gonna need time of but could do with the money.did ur little girl enjoy the snow?  

sam,thinking of u hunny hope today went well.    

rivka,    

hi to everyone else,hope ur all ok.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ok we're back and we saw one lovely little heartbeat, we both cried which was a bit embarrassing but we are both just so happy.  the embryo is measure slightly small for its age but not enough for them to worry about so I'm hoping it'll have a growth spurt and catch up soon!

just gonna download an image for you all


Shelley and Bhopes - great news on your scans today as well!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - so pleased that piglet is showing up well. I'm not surprised you cried.

Shelley - pm me your flights and I'll see if I can give you a lift. I know I'm off on Tuesday but might catch you another time. Soooo exciting.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hope its OK with you all to post the scan.....


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Piepig, that's great news honey!  I'm so chuffed for you both.... feel rather emotional now for everyone     

Shelley - are you drinking lots and doing the pineapple juice & brazil nuts? I think that's for lining?  Also, someone on the FET board was saying about visualisation and keeping hands and feet warm.  I'm sooooo chuffed for you.  ET should be the end of the month - my b'day weekend too!  x

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cath,cant pm u the flights as i cant book anything yet it will be very last minute,

debs,hun thanks for phoning im so pleased for u both and tha scan is really good didnt think u got a scan picture just assumed it was the heart beat u listen but thats fab im gonna be at that stage soon.   

im loving all this good news its fab.lets hope it carrys on.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - doh! Didn't plug my brain in. Dh is working most days, and they forgot to schedule me enough shifts next week so I can see if I can go in whenever you need to get to the airport. 

Debs - can't see the scan pic from work   Am so pleased for you both after the heartache last time.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all, sorry not been able to get on here to wish you all luck today with scans etc.

Piepig that's a great picture. must make it all feel so much more real now

Shelley OMG can't believe things have moved so fast for you. Keeping everything crossed for you. Work has been quite busy for me which is good 

Bhopes glad things ok for you too

Sam hope all went well today

Cleo sorry you're having a hard time at work. I have friends who are teachers and they say the same thing

Ems  hope you're having a great time and relaxing

Reikilisa hope you're feeling better this week, will catch up with you soon

Love and hugs to everyone else too.

I'm off for a take away tonight with some girlfriends. mIght go back to slimming world on the way tho as i seem to have lost control in the eating department 

Kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Wow! I feel like I've just been slapped in the face.  have been doing the phonecalls to family to tell them the good news and my baby sister (well only 1 1/2 years younger than me but you know what i mean) tells me she is 6 1/2 weeks pregnant.....dues literally days after us....now don't get me wrong i am thrilled for them but just feel weird, i dunno how to describe it, you are the only people i can tell this without upsetting someone (I hope)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

so much going on!! had a mixture of parents tonight, some nice some not so nice   Just glad to be home.

Shelley - hope greg got you chocolate brazils!! So pleased for you hun.    

Bhopes - fab news for you!! Full steam ahead!!

Piepig - was so pleased to hear your news hun!!!     As for baby measuring small my sonographer said that days are converted in to mm and as you can only be so precise when measuring by scan you could always be a few days out, plus they can't be exactly sure when the little piglets implanted so really baby might not be measuring small at all. Plus when i went for my 12 week scan they put me forward by 5 days, well i know i can't be as i had ivf. Anyway all that was supposed to make you feel better   As for your sister OMG, how wierd. I can understand how you feel hun. Does all your family know about her too?? 

Kitty  -i don;t think you need to lose weight hun, whenever i've seen you you always look lovely.

Sam - we're waiting for your news hun!! 

Cath - i might take you up on that offer about coming in and sorting the parents out. Keep telling myself i have 2 more days til i break up for half term and only one more parents eve!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - my other sister knows but my parents don't yet.....gonna be a shock for them but they'll be so excited, she's coming over tomorrow as well to go see dylan moran with me so thats gonna be even weirder!  i know what you mean about the measurements, she said they were +/- 4 days anyway.  Hope the parents were nicer tonight than yesterday!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - the scan is amazing. I think I can imagine how you feel about your sisters news as you've gone through so much to get where you are and it's almost stealing your thunder by announcing as well.  Couldn't she have held off a few weeks?  Still fab news about today for you though. 

Kitty - have fun with the takeaway. 

Cleo - I'm off tomorrow so will pop over and sort them out for you. Not long to go now. Daisy has also offered to come and bite a few ankles.   

Shelley - I got the boss to agree to me slotting in when I can next week so I can hopefully give you a lift.

Am shattered as woke up early despite being on a late. Dh accidentally took both sets of car keys into work so I had to get a lift from a colleague. Bless him, it was v sweet, but he only drives at 50 so it took forever and even though we left early I still got home later than last night when I left half an hour later in the heavy rain. Looking forward to a productive day in the kitchen tomorrow though, and spoiling Daisy a bit as it's her birthday - she's 2. Where does the time go?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hellllooooooooo everyone

Quickie from me I have only just got in, just had to get on here my congrats to everyone and post with so much good news    


Piepig - Love the photo of piglet so happy that everything went well for you hun and i don't blame you or DH for having a cry i know we would do the same.  I can imagine that your sisters news was a bit of a shock for you being a bolt out of the blue like that when you were giving her your good news especially after all you've been through  

Shelley - Woooowwwwww thats excellent news hun that you'll be all systems go they don't hang around in Athens do they, have everything ccrossed for Fridays scan and then you'll soon be PUPO   

B - Great news for you too hun, start popping those pills  

Cath - Do you sell chocolate brazils?  Happy birthday to Daisy  

Kitty - Enjoy your takeaway   and stuff slimming world you looked really slim to me you don't need to loose any weight  

Sam - Can't believe that the time has gone so quickly, hope all went well and looking forward tohearing your good news 

Gotta dash got loads to do
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - OMG - it is all happening on here this week!

Debs - that is great and lovely to see the picture from your scan  .  I know it must have come as a bit of a suprise finding out about your sister but in the long run it will be really nice for you to be able to share your pregnancy with her and also for your little one to have a cousin so close in age.

Shelley - that is fantastic news - I hadn't realised when I saw you last week Penny had even lined up a donor and now you are talking about ET!  Sending you lots of     for Friday and don't worry about going on the flight on your own next week - you will be fine  

Sam - hope all went well for you today     - I don't think I can have been reading this board properly as I hadn't realised you were going to have a C section.

Bhopes - great news from you too!  I am so pleased you have down regged OK and are now on the next step to having your BFP.  JLC sounds good - when DH and I lived in London we used to go and see Baddiel and Skinner and the Frank Skinner show quite a lot and also Graham Norton a couple of times back in the old days when he was on Channel 4 - I love TV recordings!

Lisa - hope that your appointment went well on Monday and you didn't need that injection!

Emma - hoping that you are having a lovely break.

JoJo - I'm so glad that your son is going to come home and hope that his break away makes him appreciate his Mum and not want to go back to Hull!

Cleo - sorry to hear about your parents evening   - it is horrible when people don't appreciate your job - roll on half term for you (and your maternity leave!).

Cath, Little Mo, Kitty, Rivka, Shortiesmith, Tricksy and Liz- hello to all of you too (and anyone else I have missed!).

No exciting news from me I am afraid - what is everyone doing for Valentines day?  DH and I are debating whether to spend a fortune and go out or just stay in with a nice bottle of wine.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, I know EXACTLY how you feel. When we found out I was pregnant with James I was SO excited and rang my mum. She said "congratulations .... have you told Gill yet?" (my sister in law). I said immediately "why, is she pregnant?" and my mum said yes, she was. Well, I was SO upset, because I thought something might happen and she would end up with a baby and not me. Also she fell pregnant on my wedding night (due to the fire alarm going off in the hotel  ). She is the sister in law who had her own fertility problems in the past so I felt awful for feeling that way, but thankfully it passed. I realised it was total irrationally thinking like that and after a short while I stopped worrying about it and actually loved the fact she was pregnant at the same time, and it is lovely now as James has a cousin who is 12 days older than him. 

Hope you start feeling better about it soon   Your scan pic is lovely, your first glimpse of your little piglet! 

Cath, have a lovely day with Daisy on her birthday tomorrow. Are you making a doggie birthday cake?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][glow=red,2,300][fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISYXX!!![/fly]


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deer Arnty Joolia. Fank you for say hippy birfday, I is two tooday. Mumy has owrdered a cake wiv livver adn bakon for me but its not commiong till Saterday for my partee cos Hunny's birfday is Fryday so we has to share. 

luve

Daisy

(      )


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Daisy, you have very good typing and spelling skills for a 2 year old lol! Have a lovely day and enjoy your half of cake! xxx

PS: Does mummy know you are on her computer? Hope you are not scratching the keyboard


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm beginning to think u 2 have lost the plot


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

JoJo - didn't you know I lost it years ago?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISY ENJOY UR CAKE.XX


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy birthday daisy!!!

Woof woof from cassie!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for being out of touch for quite some time but as you know things have been difficult (still are). And thanks all of you who wrote lovely pm's and e-mails, it means a lot   DH asked me also to say thank you for your support and warm regards to everyone.

I'll try a few personals but apologies if I forget anyone  

Debs - didn't have the opportunity yet to congratulate you for your BFP, soooo  happy for you!!! Glad that the scan went well today, this is brilliant news. 

Jo - have you found out that Isaac is all right? Must be really hard to have that worry  

Shelley - excellent to see that your scans are going well and you are coming really close to going to Athens  

Cleo - hope all is going well with your pregnancy.

Cathie - thanks for all your support sweetie   and happy birthday to Daisy!

Tricksy, Lisa, Rachel, B, Liz - hope everything is ok with you.

Now I have a piece of quite surprising news and would need support from you   AF have been late which I didn't think much of (thoght it's to do with stress). However, when I did a test on Monday I realised that I am pregnant. As you know no IVF or clomid, not even counting days, and this is the first time in 4 years I had a natural pg. Because of my previous history I wanted a scan straight away. CGH booked me a scan only for next Thursday because they thought 'it's not an emergency' (after 5 previous m/cs!!!!  ), so I booked a scan for this morning in St Mary's London. DH and me went there today. News are not very encouraging: counting from last AF (19/12/0 I am now 7w5d, however the baby measures 6w4d. Also, there is no heartbeat. The sonographer thought that this could be the dates being wrong (that is fertilisation later than expected in the cycle). However teh consultatnt was rather negative and thought that most chances are that again I am having a missed m/c   No decision can be taken yet and we have to wait for the scan next Thursday (in CGH - but we have the measurements of today so they can compare them) to decide what is happening.

A worried Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rivka,hunny this is for u my sweet darlin      i hope that everything will be ok with the baby u have had such a rough time of things laterly that it would be lovely for u to have some good news,im thinking of u hunny and sending u lots and lots of                  take care sweet heart.xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka hun i'm so sorry you have to go through this worry and heartache. I'm praying they are right and you ovulated later than you think. I'm here if you want to talk, you have my number. Sending you and dh a huge


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rivka - I just wanna give you a big big hug hun       After all you've been through lately and now you have all this worry as well i'm so sorry and just really feel for you at the moment you must be worried sick,  I am praying that the dates are wrong and you see that precious heartbeat next thursday    please please please    
You know where i am hun if you want to call me anytime    

love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -   how horrid to have to wait another week to find out what is happening. It is the last thing you need after all you have been through lately.   Call anytime you want.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Rivka,
just read your post and like everyone else wanted to send you a big      - I can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment but am also here if you want a chat  especially over the next week while you are waiting for your next scan - just let me know,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

You are all so lovely and almost made me   (in a good way). I will definitely be bothering you for chats because I need support.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Rivka hun, I want to send u loads of      I'm soo sorry that it has been such an awful time for u. I will be    lots for u and I hope like the others have said that u ovulated late this month.    for u scan next week.

Thank you for asking about Isaac. We received his appointment for his EEG this week. It is on the 25th February.

Please look after urself and take all the love and support that ur dh has for u.  I'll b thinking of u.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh Rivka honey I can't believe that you have to go through this stress again i   that it is just that the dates are out and everything is fine, I know how stressed I have been about our scan so can only imagine how difficult this is for you, here to talk if you want to


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Rivka  i too am sorry you're having such a tough time. Sending you        and hoping everything turns out well. Lots of love kittyx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rivka, want to send you lots of hugs              and       that the hospital are wrong.  You've been through such a lot lately and we're all here any time you need us.  Oh honey wish I can give you a hug in person x

Thinking of you lots.

Love

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just had a text from Tricksy,

Sam had her new baby daughter Chloe 8lb 1 oz on Tuesday, she is still in hospital, thats all i know at the moment, keep you updated if i find out more

CONGRATULATIONS SAM      

So happy for you, hope you and Bubs are doing well.

lots of love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

[fly] CONGRATULATIONS SAM AND DH [/fly]


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, I just read your message and could not believe that this could be happening to you and DH. You are both wonderful lovely people and don't deserve this to be happening - I really hope and pray that they were just too early to detect the heartbeat. We are all here for you hun, don't feel you need to ask for our support as we are all there for you whenever you need a hug, rant, cry or a cuppa. Look after yourself, you have had a rough time lately. Praying for good news next week xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I have put on a pound this week so cross with myself for being such a pig  

Sam, congratulations of the birth of your daughter. Lovely news! Hope it all went well. xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

congratulations sam and dh hope you are all well.xx

right ladies i really need lots of     and    for tomorrow scan,greg mailed pennt this mornin g and she replied saying that she is 95% sure we will be going ahead so we will just have to wait and see tomorrow but pls when u all get in later could u pla send me lots of      and      thank u everyone lots of love to u all.xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

just for you Shelley


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

JULIA,     UR SO FUNNY THINK THAT SHOULD DO IT THANK U HUN I KNOW I CAN COUNT ON U.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just blowing some bubbles too


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Shelley -


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks hun can i pls have the last 2 numbers ending with 32 thanks hun.xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

No problemo, was going to give you the same number as me but you are just ahead now lol!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -            x a trillion. I can't put as many on as Julia but will be keeping everything crossed for good news. 

Julia - do you have too much time on your hands this week?


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley -                                          Thinking of you and hope that Penny gives the go ahead. x

Sam - Congratulations  !  Hope Mumma & Bubba are doing well x

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - goodluck tomorrow   

sam - congrats on the birth of Chloe (love that name)


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shell - good luck for tomorrow hun, sending your lots of  reiki positives    

Rivka -      

love Lisa xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Shelley. Has Greg already gone to Athens or is he due out tomorrow?

Am at work tonight and we're snowed in. They shut the runway hours ago and it's v pretty, and fun watching all the trucks trying to clear it, but lots of unhappy people around.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

shelley          

Sam congrats to you

Angel hope you've had a lovely b day (think it's today. Sorry we won't be able to make your party. I have pm'd you. Have a great time.

Love to all xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sam - Congrats hun, Hope u are both well.  

Shelley -                  Hope all is well today.

Ems - Hope u had a great birthday. Enjoy urself tonight and get absolutley sloshed   

Those of u going tonight, I want to see pictures of Emma very drunk lol

We have Pizza Hut tonight   Its Dans birthday today and the boys love Pizza Hut and the endless amount of Ice Cream that they can eat  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - I'm back! I've really, really     - missed you all. 

I have to firstly say Rivka, I am hoping and praying that the baby is OK - you really are going through so much at the moment and I want to give you a great big huuuuuuuuuug.

Shelley - good luck in Athens - I can't believe it has come round so quickly for you, - but I know it has probably felt like a really long time.........

Sam and DH - congratulations on the birth of Chloe.

I don't really have any news at the moment - you've probably all heard about me loosing my beautiful dog Holly in a road traffic accident a few weeks ago. Thank you to everyine who kept me going with all your supportive messages on ********. We have just come back from skiing and are about to go for a long weekend in the Lakes - so we are definately making the most of DH's time off after coming back from Iraq. We've both now had all the immune tests at CARE Notts and are awaiting the results. Our review consul is on 9 Mar. We never did go to see Dr Marfleet at CGH for a review of the initial level 1 immune tests that I had done for free as Rachel thankfully advised me to phone up to get a copy of the results. They were all normal so I cancelled our appointment. So, we are waiting now to see what these reveal. We will probably cycle within the next few months depending on the results.

Our new Army house in N Yorks is absolutely lovely - so please, if anyone is coming up here to see friends or family, come and stay with us as I miss you all so much. It's wierd knowing that I can 'speak' to you all everyday on here, but can't actually be near you - although I would love to come down for your next meet whenever that may be.

I have started looking for another job now and had an interview with the Army in York. If they can get the funding for me then I will be acting as a liaison between local authorities and the Army, in terms of recruiting, looking after injured soldiers, inviting people to cocktail parties to get their support of the Armed Forces - it sounds like fun! Help for Heroes is moving apace up here too and I am enjoying being busy. 

A lady who lives opposite is also going through IVF and after 4 unsuccessful cycles at the Lister she moved to ARGC. They found she had a blood clotting disorder, and with this treatment and a constantly eveloving protocol, she managed to get 11 eggs on the short protocol (she has only ever had 1-2 before), and best of all, 2 blasts and 2 frozen blasts. She tests this coming Mon and I feel so positive for her.

I think that's all my news.

Lots of love from a very snowy (but beautiful blue sky) N Yorks,

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Loui - lovely to have you back with us       We've missed you lots too.  Glad your level 1's came back normal.  Will you cycle with Care Notts?  Have a lovely time away at the Lakes - how are things with you both?  Keeping fingers crossed that you have some good news on the job front too.  Perhaps you could come down for the Clarice House pamper session? Have you got lots of snow up there.  Keep in touch x

Shelley - good luck for today m'luv.  What time's your scan?  Keeping everything crossed for you x

Angel - hope you had a lovely b'day and you have a wonderful b'day party.  I'm with JoJo - want to see lots of alcoholic photos.  Have a lovely lovely time x

Cath - when would you like to go for a skate?  Would anyone else like to join us? x

Been a bit low the past day or so.  Really really bad headaches - not sure whether it's the tablets    Then y'day I got a text from an old friend to say she's expecting no 2.  And I just lost the plot.  Been trying to be positive but realistic and then wham floods of tears again.  Tis the drugs I guess doing my mood swings   - well I hope it is!  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend  

Lots of Love

Bx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry not been about for a while, only got phone line up stairs and dh gets a cob on if I come on when he's home but it's alright if the football is on  

Rivka:
I am praying so hard that it is just a late developer hun and next week the scan shows a healthyheart beat       Have you done one of the tests that tell you how far gone you are to see what they say?

Shelley:
OMG....... how quick has that come round I have everything crossed for you this is your time I can feel it.    

Debs:
I'm so happy for you hun you so deserve it. Have you had your midwife app yet?

Sam2007:
Congratulations on the birth of baby Chloe     

Bhopes:
I think the dr drugs are the worst for making you emotional, Do you start the hrt soon?

Loui:
Nice to here from you, I'm glad your house is nice guess you don't get much choice. 

Lisa:
Not long till you start treatment now when do start downreging? 

Emma:
Happy belated birthday, Sorry I can't make it to night mum on hol who his best babysitter and didn't want to come on my own. But hope you have a lovely time and get very drunk!!!!

Cleo:
Glad the last midwife app went well and she could explain a few thing for you. Has it sunk in yet? You will be feeling the bubs soon thats the best feeling ever!!!

Hi every one Ive missed 
take care all,

Liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all, just wondered who is going tonight so i know what faces to look out for  hate turning up places on my own but no choice


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovely ladies,

i have poped on from work as its so qiute,well had my scan don today it is 7.7mm and i have a tripple lins lining so thats ok,so yes im GOING TO ATHENS.i cant belive it im still in shock but i have been so good as no one at work knows i cant belive i have kept it qiute im going to burst,im so excited i have got really bad butterflys in my tummy,every time i think of it,i havent been able to eat today,so greg flys out tomorrow and flys home sunday then we fly out tuesday morning,penny has given me a list of drugs i have to start some today and then start some on sunday but there is loads      better than injections though.i just pray to god that they fertalize with gregs sperm.IM GOING TO ATHENS CAN U BELIVE IT       PLS LET THIS WORK          .

loui.hello sweet heart lovely to have u back with us,so sorry about holly     sounds like u and dh are making up for lost time.hope u can get down this way sometime soon.  

emma.sent u a message on ** i hope u have a fantastic time hunny.get hammered     .  

hi everyone better go as im at work hope u all have a lovely time tonight.xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

have had a really knackering week at work and haven't been sleeping well. I've also been quite constipated (TMI)   which is making me feel so uncomfortable.

Em - hope you got my text hun. I'm so sorry i won't be there, i just won't be much company. hope you have a fab time.

Shelley - fab news hun!!! 

Louie - great to hear from you and i was really sorry to hear about Holly.

Sam - Congrats on the birth of chloe hun, hope you're all feeling ok.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Shelley that's such fantastic news. Can't believe it's all happened so quick as we were doing it within days of each other last time. Hope it all goes really well for you.

Bhopes sorry you're feeling so low. Sure it's the drugs, they play havoc with your emotions etc.

Loui  lovely to hear from you. glad things are going well for you. Good luck with all your plans.

Cleo  hope you are feeling better. Hope you have a relaxing half term

Ems hope you are enjoying your party.

Love to evryone else and hope you all have a Happy valentines Day.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well done Shelley can't wait to here your that you a pupo!!! Good luck hope it all goes well. xx
liz xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - wow - that's amazing - I'm keeping all my fingers, legs, toes and arms crossed for you.                                                                                                                                                

Loui xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - that's fab news. Will keep everything crossed for you for the next week. 

Em - so sorry I didn't make it last night   Bet you had a fantastic time and aren't even contemplating getting up yet. 

Loui - great to see you back hun. We miss you too. Glad you're able to make the most of the time with Al now he's back. Good news about the level one results. Will   that the appointments at care go well. 

Cleo - hope you managed a decent sleep last night.  

Hope everyone else is well. 

Had a bad day yesterday as despite the airport being shut for the first part of the shift, it reopened so we had to keep going in case one of the repositioning planes had passengers on it. Left me with a storming migraine by lunchtime and I still feel rough this morning. Am hoping it will clear soon or I'll have to cancel the doggy party this evening.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Had a great time at Emmas party last night (posting piccies on ** later)  Missed you ladies that couldn't make it 

Emma - Hope your not feeling too delicate this mornng , thanks for inviting us last night we had a lovely time and hope you enjoyed your night   

Julia - Great to see you and DH last night,  had a great laugh with our Tom Jones dancing last night   

Debs - Great to see you last night hun you look really well and try not to worry hun everything gonna be just fine  

Rachel - Great to see you and DH last night and have a catch up  

Shelley - Fantastic news hun you'll soon be PUPO     

Cath - Awww hun hope you feel better soon how terrible having a migraine and having to carry on working    Hope you don't have to cancel Daisy's part,  Can you try drinking lots of water and flush it all through.

Cleo - Hope your feeling better soon too,  what have you got planned for halfterm hols?

Loui - Great to hear from you hun,  we've all missed you,  Great news that the results came back all clear.  Good luck with the job hunting, the one you went for sounds really good hope you get the funding come through.  It must be lovely to have DH back - will he be home for a while now?

B - Sorry your feeling down hun      big hugs     I used to get terrible headaches on the d/regging but maybe it the drugs and stress of it all mixed into one  

Jo Jo - sorry no photos of Emma drunk    How did Dan's birthday celebrtation go hope you had a nice time.

Liz - How you doing hun?  Have you seen Ben Button yet?  I'm hoping to go this week but working all week  

Rivka -        

Kitty - Hope you have a nice day today for your DD birthday  

Have alovely weekend everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi lovely girls,

Shelley - that's great, you're going to Athens so soon! Loads of      and can't wait for you to be PUPO

Cathie -   hope your migraine cleared up, these are vicious things, and that you could make it for the doggie party.

Em - happy belated birthday, it sounds like you had the time of your life and you deserve it.

B -   I'm sure the d/regging drugs are making you more emotional and I remember getting headaches with mine, sending you lots of     for when frosties come back where they belong.

Jo - hope you had a nice meal out for DH's birthday.

Loui - good to hear from you and to see you are making the most from DH being at home, good luck with that job and with the next consultation, good news that level 1 tests came out fine.

Liz - I haven't done these tests because the consultatnt told me that even if bean stopped developing I'll still have high levels of hormones for a week or two, so it won't give us much information. 

Rachel - hope you are ok, I keep wanting to go back to running with you but worried just in case I'm not supposed to. Have you been running?

Cleo - hope you have a relaxing half term, take things easy.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - sending you the biggest hugs for all the you are going through at the moment      and i   that your not suffering another m/c hunny - thinking of you 

Lisa - ohhhhhhh hun it was so lovely to see you last night. I also loved the fab facelift dh had given you getting to the party   i hope you had a more sedate drive home sweetie   what did you think of my little home town then ps what are these pics your putting on ******** - think i need to vet them first  

Julia - thank you to you too for coming out last night, you looked amazing, thank you for all the love and cuddles you gave me and for your lovely offer of going shopping, love you lots 

Debs/Rachel - didnt feel i got to talk to you both much but thank you soooooo much for coming, Deb you look beautiful, being pg really suits you and Rachel it was lovely to see you and dh both looking so well too - it means so much to me that you all came last night, thank you   

Cath - i hope you are feeling better and your migrane has gone xx

Cleo - sorry i didnt get to reply to your text, was pretty hectic yesterday 

Shelley - woo bloody hoo darlin' your soon going to be pupo 

Sam2007 ^[fly]pinkted^  [/fly] congratulations to you hunny - 2 beautiful daughters now, you lucky thing 

Jojo - hope you are ok sweetie - hows things at home?? hope Dan had a fab birthday too - 

Kitty - hope your dd has a lovely birthday and i understand about you not being able to make it yesterday 

We had a fantastic time in centre parcs - went to the aqua spa and had a 3 hour pamper session then i got woken up with pink champagne on thursday, my birthday, and once we got home and i got ready dh had a limo come pick us up and take us to Le Talbooth in Dedham - when we got there i was surprised to see my brother and family and started blubbing when i saw him and then some hands went over my eyes and it was my dad   he had come all the way back from tenerife for my birthday which was amazing and i had no idea whats so ever, i just could not stop crying, it really was a wonderful moment and im so so pleased he came home  And my party was lovely too, just wish i had more time to speak to everybody, had to leave before everyone left cos i was so exhausted!!! Also thank you for all my lovely presents, i have been thoroughly ruined 

I hope everybody is ok - been typing for ages and dh has just got home from a day of breathing apparatus training and needs a bath run for him 

Lots of love
Em xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - poor you hon having a migraine - I hope you feel much better today.

Em - happy belated birthday too.

B - sorry you are feeling very emotional - I always do as soon as I start injecting - it's only natural and you shouldn't worry about it.

Someone mentioned Clarice House - have you guys set a date for it? Could it be at a weekend so I can come down for it please?

Lots of love

Loui x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

emm,so pleasde u had a fab time lastnight have u got a bad head today?? 

julia,hun lovely to see u today and omg i cant belive how big alex is shame he was a sleep would have loved a cuddle,how is the solid food going?ur looking lovely u have lost much weight,thanks for the big hug means alot.   

tricksy,lovely to hear from u today and that ur home safe and sound look forward to catching up with u bet ur really brown.  

hi everyone well i hope urall having a better valentines than me as im home alone greg should nearly be there,i hope everything goes well tomorrow everytime i think of it all i get butterflys in my tummy and a smile on my face,got a good feeling about all this just hope my instincks are right.catch up with u all later.

lots of love 
shelley.xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelly darling - sending you big valentines hugs baby -      

Tricksy - you home?? we have missed you darlin' hope you have had a fab time


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep I'm home     and it bloody freezing!!!! 

We landed just before 4pm this afternoon and got home about 6.30pm, the washing machine is on already, Si is in bed and its just taken me 1 1/2 hrs to catch up on everything, blimey what a lot has been happening. I really can't do personals tonight as I am knackered, been up since 2am uk time and I need my bed! We have had a fantastic time, its gone so quickly. I am brown but I don't think I'm that brown, it was so hot you could not lay directly in the sun for long.....I tried my hardest though   sure that i can bore you all with pics on ** when I put them up over the next couple of days. Thankfully we re not back at work until Tuesday, tomorrow is going to be a bit manic picking up Amber, getting Cropi, picking up Si's car, my horsebox etc ect so we'll need Monday to recover! 

Rivka - I'm thinking of you hun

Shelley - OMG how exciting, got everything crossed for you

Hope your all having a lurrrvvvly Valentines, lots of love to you all, its great to be able to talk to you all again  

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Tricksy - welcome home and glad you had such a fab time. Hope you're catching up on sleep and that Amber and Cropi are happy to see you 9sure they are).

Shelley - let's hope it's your best Valentine's ever with the results coming from it    

Cathie - hope your migraine has gone.

Em - your birthday sounds lovely and you deserve every bit of it.

Hope you all had very nice Valentines. I was very tired most of yesterday (emotions mostly I think) so didn't feel like doing much. 
Luckily we had theatre tickets booked in advance, so went out in the evening and enjoyed the play very much, it was our first going out since all the bad things that happened to us lately and I think it's done us a lot of good.

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

hope you are all having a good weekend.

Shelley - big congrats that you have got the go ahead in Athens- how exciting, I'm not suprising you are bursting not telling anyone at work! Sending you lots of        and    I will keep all crossed the eggs all fertilize fine   and it won't be long before you are PUPO!  How is Greg managing in Athens without you?  I am sure missing Valentines day will be worth it in the end.

Sam2007 - Congratulations on the arrival of little Chloe       - sounds like she is a nice healthy weight too.

Emma - it was lovely to see you (plus Lisa, Julia and Debs) on Friday night - I'm glad you had a good night and hope you are enjoying being 40 so far - although I was disappointed at your lack of disco dancing!!!!  What is wrong with Tom Jones anyway     ?  Don't worry about not having much time to speak to us though - the belle of the ball had to circulate!  I thought your village looked lovely by the way.

Julia - I will always think of you now I hear Tom Jones' 'sex bomb'   !

Lisa - I'm looking forward to seeing the piccies on ********!

Loui - so glad to see you are back with us again - we've missed you   !  When do you get your next set of results back from Care Notts?  BTW we haven't set a date for Clarice House yet as we were waiting for Tricksy to come back but Julia had suggested going to one of their pamper evenings which are on Friday nights.  Is that possible for you?  

Rivka - how are you hun   ?  I am still going running at the moment although my back has been playing up a little again so have just been going twice a week.  I agree though that you shouldn't be going at the moment but if you are feeling up for going for a walk and a chat with the dog any time then I reckon that would be fine - just let me know.  Are you back in work at the moment or have you been signed off?

Cath - hope the doggie party did not get cancelled and you are feeling better   .  Also talking of doggie parties, that's reminded me, do you know if the dog show is on again this year at the Thatcher's arms?  My niece wants to come up and visit us if it is.

Bhopes - sorry you have been having a bad few days hun   - I am sure it must be the hormones but I think I can speak for all of us when I say it is always a bit of a heart wrench when we hear about old friends you don't expect getting pregnant when we are cycling.

Tricksy - welcome back - your holiday sounds fantastic - hope you are having a good lie in this morning.

Kitty - hope DD's birthday went well.

JoJo - hope Dan had a nice birthday.

Cleo - hope you are feeling better soon.

Debs - how are you doing? Praying next Sunday will come around really quickly for you   .

Spangle - you're quiet - how are you doing at the moment?

Well, I think that is everyone?  Hello to anyone I have missed.  Not much news from me - not such a romantic valentines day for me   - DH managed to fit the England V Wales rugby game in to the day and then although he cooked me a meal after unfortunately he did a fish dish which was still half raw when he served it up    .  Still he bought me some nice underwear though and we scoffed down Cath's chocolate heart after our meal (we were still half hungry!) which kind of made up for it!

Take care all,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning ladies,

right just a quick update egg collection this morning got us 8 EGGS cant belive it thats loads and greg had a long chat to penny and penny has said if there is any signs thats his sperm is not that good then she is doing half and half so thats good to know.right got to go be back later.xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shelley - I have everything crossed for u hun. I'm also sending lots of       your way. 

Loui - Good to have u back hun.

Tricksy - Welcome home sweetie. Its bloody freezing, isn't it. I bet ur already arranging ur next trip lol

Cath - Hope the migraine has gone hun.

Hi to every1 else. Sorry I have to get these posts in quick b4 Isaac wakes up lol

Hopefully David will b coming home today, fingers crossed. There's still a lot of sorting out to be done. We might have to see a family councellor. And have a chat through the boys problems (although I think its just a matter of their ages, 2 teenagers and a 12 year old just been a 12 year old).

Love to all

Jo xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

For those of you wno didn't have the most romantic valenines eve, here's mine.....FIL invited himself over and stayed all eve!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheek! Luckily dh and I had been out to lunch while DD was at a friends party but really........I was seething all eve!

Anyway, Shelley thinking of you and sending    

Tricksy glad you had a nice hol. 

jojo hope all goes well with your son  

Angel glad you had a good b day and a lovely time away and at your party. Sorry again for not making it. Be good to catch up again soon.
How is it being 40? I was ok with it coming up but now starting to get abit worried i'll feel to old.

Rivka glad you had a nice eve, fingers crossed for you  

Cath hope you're feeeling better and doggies enjoy party 

Rachel sorry i didn't get to meet you fri, hopefully next meet we'll meet each other

bhopes, piepig, cleo little mo hope you are all having a nice relaxing weekend and everyone else i've not mentioned 

Love to all  kittyx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Forgot to say.........

Would reall y like to invite you all to me for an eve. Was wondering if anyone can make fri 13th ( i know it's fri 13th) March or fri 27th march?  I know it's a bit of a treck to southend but would be great if you could come. I'll go with whatever date best for everyone.

xxxxxxxxxxxkittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Kitty - i would love to come and at the moment can make either of those fridays

tricksy - welcome back honey, sounds like you had a fab time

shelley - fantastic news on 8 eggies.....  that gregs sperm is up to the job and you get lots of top quality embies!!

Em - was great to see you fri night, you were the belle of the ball

Julia/rachel/lisa - great to see you too

cleo - hope the constipation has eased!

Rivka - I'm glad you managed to do something nice for valentines

Jojo - hope all goes welll with your sons return and counselling etc

Loui - good to have you back, and great news that level 1 tests were all fine, hope the level 2 results are back soon

valentines was ok, DH was supposed to be working nights but had injured his foot on friday night at work so couldn't go in...we spent the evening watching bear grylls DVDs (who I love)


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - that's fantastic news.   and   for good fertilisation news. Is Greg coming home today? I will keep an eye out if he is. 

Rachel - was dh happy with the result of the rugby then? The THatchers dog show is the first May Bank Holiday Monday this year. I think we're already signed up for a stall again so will be nice to have friendly faces. 

Rivka - glad you enjoyed the play. Doing something nice to take your mind off everything can only be a good thing. 

Tricksy - welcome  home. Hope you manage to get everything done today. 

Angel - sounds like you had an amazing birthday, how lovely to have all your family around, especially your dad flying over for the day. 

JoJo - hope the return of your son goes well. Counselling may not be such a bad idea as it could give them a chance to talk things through with a third party who may be able to stop it escalating into a big row again. 

Kitty - not surprised you were peeved at the valentines eve. I'd love to come round. I'll need to check the choc diary but I'm not working that night so halfway to being free. 

Started this hours ago at work but is a bit busy. We managed to have the dog party but wish I'd gone with my gut instinct and cancelled. One friend brought his aunt and her boxer, but he wound all the other dogs up and there was v nearly a bad fight whilst hte aunt just sat there and another friend acted like a   . Plus the cake didn't arrive so all in all it's not something we'll do again. 

Hope you're all having a good weekend.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

A real quickie as I'm trying to get some pics on ** and getting the house sorted! Si is really poorly (really bad upset tummy) so is not able to help much  

I've picked up Amber who looks great, popped in and seen my Mum and I've got to go and get Cropi in a little while. No riding today though as she threw a shoe this morning   so I'll have to walk her home....in the rain   

I'll be back for personals later, 

Kitty I can make either of those dates and i'm more than happy to drive down if anyone wants a lift. I can fit 5 including me, Lisa i can come by and pick you up if you want?? 

Catch up laters

Lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just popping on very quickly to say GOOD LUCK to Shelley and DH - and I'm      that DH's swimmer's get jiggy jiggy tonight in the lab.

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Shelley - that's a v good number of eggies,    for DH's swimmers to get going in the lab tonight.

Cathie - sorry that the doggie party wasn't up to scratch, some people are just iresponsible with their dogs really.

Rachel - I've been back at work since Monday and not thinking of getting signed off except if things go wroong as we fear and I'll have to go to hospital ... What a brilliant idea, I'd love to go for a dog walk and a chat, that would be really lovely!!!, missed you loads. Text me what are good times for you, please.

Jo - hope things go well with the boys, I agree that their ages must have a lot to do with things (I don't think I was such a godsent to my parents at that age either  ).

Kitty - sorry about the evening, how anoying, good you had a nice lunch out.

Tricksy - hope DH gets better soon, is it something he ate on the plane? 

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just got back from my mums where we had a lovely roast! 'm stuffed. That's 2 weeks in a row that we've had sunday roast out  
I've had a relaxing weekend which has made me feel better. I'm sleeping when i want and not feeling tired when i wake. When i'm at work i feel tired when the alarm goes off and knackered all day. Also my constipation has eased   

Shelley - hope greg is home now. Can't wait to hear your news again tomorrow. Honestly i'm not always i bed when you call!!  

Cath - what a lovely idea having a dog party, sorry it didn't go to plan. I could never take cassie to a party like that. She would have to be muzzled and htere would be no fun in that!

Rivka - glad you had a lovely night out hun.  

Angel - your birthday sounds fab. I've always wanted to go to the Talbooth. Really sorry i couldn't make it. Hope to see you soon.

Kitty - poor you having your FIL over on valentines   I will hav eto let you know about coming over as i really need to play it by ear and see how i feel, sorry.

Piepig - how you doing hun? Have work done you risk assessment yet?

Tricksy - i bet coming home is a little bit of a shock to the system     A little bit cold for you hey!!   Hope Si feels better soon.

Jojo - glad your son should be home soon. I'm sure the councellor will help.


Rachel - a mixed valentines for you then   i've one a fish poie b4 and it was raw when i dished it up. I hate it when i muck up dinner  

Love to everyone esle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone thanks so much for all ur     and      it means alot im of to bed now just want tomorrow here now to hear what we have got.oh and i have got to go put 2 tablets up my lady garden not looking forward to that          .nite nite lots of love to u all.
shelley.xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

for good news today shelley!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi no news yet im going crazy       just want to know.                    thanks debs what is this baby cd u listen to?sounds good.xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   and   that you'll hear soon.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Just popping on quickly to send Shelley lot so of            .  Thinking of you both today x

Tricksy - lovely to have you back with us.  Glad you had a lovely holiday.  Sorry DH is poorly.  

Sorry got to dash - be back on later,

Love

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - got everything crossed for you hun, when is Greg home?? is it tomorrow or wednesday you both fly back out?? 

Em - your birthday sounded fantastic, so sorry we missed it. How fabulous of hubby to arrange your party at the Talbooth and for your Dad to be there, about time you had a lovely time   

Kitty - Sorry hun I can't make the 27th of March now, found out last night that one of my friends is getting married on that day. He's a squaddie and lives in Germany. They have only been seeing each other a little while and now she's marrying him, moving out to Germany and she's got a little girl of 4 as well.....not to mention the fact that most of her friends have never met him    fingers crossed it all works out for her though. Can make the other date though  

Si is feeling a lot better today thank you, we've been to CGH this morning for our appt with Dr Marfleet for pre getting on the list again tests. It was a bit of a waste of time really as she was off sick and we saw another consultant who just gave us all of the forms and said that we would be near the top of the list for the next lot of referrals in April   then we just have to decide what we are going to do   We had our hiv, hep a & b bloods done today, Si has got to do a sample and clameadia test today and I've got my forms for chlameadia, day 2 and day 21 bloods. They could of just sent us the forms really saving the appt but hey hoy. 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie ....

Tricksy, welcome home!! Glad you had a fantastic time, your pics are amazing. (I am coming with you next time lol!  )

Shelley, any news yet? Thinking about you and hoping for some more good news today.

Love to everyone, will be back later xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Anyone heard from Shelley  thought she'd have been on by now


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

No, nothing yet


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - hope you are OK my sweet?

Tricksy - welcome home and sorry your appt was a waste of time - but at least it confirmed you are near the top of the referals - that's fab news!

Cleo - yum - 2 roast dinners out - lucky you!

Rachel - I hope you are well? Have you decided what you and DH are going to do next? Have been thinking of you. I can make a Fri evening pamper evening at Clarice House - just let me know when....

Hello to everyone else

Loui xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

sorry i did not text thoes who i said i would but by the time we found out it was late and i got really busy at work so sorry,well its good and kinda bad really penny decided to do half gregs sperm and half donor but more donor ferterlized than gregs so we are not sure as to what to do        we got 6 altogether  which is amazing but we have some more decisions to make why cant things just be easy for us for once,gregs finding it hard as he really thought his would do what they were meant to do,but he did no this could be a problem but think he needs to get his head around things.i will go with what penny says and the best embrios possable.so im feeling just a little deflatted need to pick myself and get my positive thoughts back but find it hard just when i kinda start thinking that things could go smoothly just wish i could get greg to understand.right got to go got loads to do sorry if i seem really grumpy but i would just love for once something to go right.be back later.xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelly - big big hugs hun     i've got a solution.........put all 6 back   i really hope that Greg's get their butts into gear tonight and come up trumps     i'm always here if you want to talk/cry/hug


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

How are we all?  I got an email last night from Reprofit and Stepan is just working on my treatment plan so its getting close now  

Tricksy - Great to have you back    I bet you feel cold hun, love your photos!  How much weight have you lost?  Glad Si's feeling better, Sorry your appointment was a bit of a waste of time but at least you'll be top of the list.  Thanks for the offer of the lift to Kitty's yes please if you don't mind   

Shelley - Hope your ok hun,  thats great that you have 6 embies hun but sorry that you have these hard decisions to make and feeling deflated hun  

Kitty - Love to come over to yours, count me in

Cath - sorry your party didn't turn out the way you'd hoped - how are you feeling now?

Debs- Hows Dh's foot - what did he do?

Right be back later
love Lisa xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i am loving half term!!

Shelley - hun i'm sure everything will work out for you. Whatever happens you will have lovely embies to go back in on wednesday. I know you're finding it hard at the moment, but trust Penny, she will tell you which ones are the best ones. I'm sure Greg will be fine when he's had time to think about things. I'm thinking of you both and here anytime, just call!

Tricksy - glad you got your tests done but a pain about Dr Marfleet not being there. Good news about being top of the list for April, thats not long away. How are you feeling about it all now??

lisa - fab news about your tx plan hun!! Its getting close.

Love to all, off to find a dog sitter for saturday.

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - so pleased to hear you have 6 embies, but sorry that there are more tough decisions ahead....I hope Penny is able to advise you and that you both can be happy with the decision you make.... 

Lisa - dunno what DH did to his foot, we think strained a tendon or something somehow, seems much better now but he's off work till thurs anyway cos of his shift pattern so plenty of time to heal.

Cleo - glad you are having a great half term so far - not at all jealous


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - 6 embies is great news hun, can understand your concerns though, hoping all becomes clear for you and Greg  

Lisa - woo hoo your on the way to being PUPO too - how exciting, bet its scary too though? sending you big hugs   

Tricksy - your holiday pics look fab, glad you had a lovely time and glad dh is feeling better. Sorry you didnt get to see Dr Marfleet but its good news your top of the list, the time will soon fly by but i know how you said you feel about the whole thing, lets    this is going to be your time  

Cleo - sounds like you are being loved and well fed hun, good on ya  

Little Moo Moo - how you doing? when we going to Clarice House   

Rachel - sorry about your disapointing valentines meal   and i cant believe you expected me to dance to Tom Jones    

Debs - you ok hunny?

Bhopes - how you doing?

Jojo - fab news about your son, think the counselling could help you but the whole family need to be happy to do it otherwise you fighting a loseing battle - hope things settle soon and you can stop treading on those egg shells  

Cath - sorry about the doggy party being such a let down, hope you are feeling better xx

Rivka - big hugs coming over to you sweetness    

Gotta go clear up the kitchen, or it wont get done   
Love to all
Emms x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just eaten a double decker after my dinner   . I've got such a sweet tooth now. I've only put on 5lb so far but i was already a stone over weight. Oh well, i'm happy that's the main thing right??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Tricksy - glad you got your tests done but a pain about Dr Marfleet not being there. Good news about being top of the list for April, thats not long away. How are you feeling about it all now??
> 
> Cleo xxxxxxxxx


I'm not sure whats wrong with Dr Marfleet but she does have a lot of time off sick, I think she may be poorly, not sure. It was a pain but at least we've got all of the forms now, bloods have been done and Si did his 'stuff' today!! I still feel weird about it. If it was not a free go then we would not be going again, but as its a 'free' go then I feel that if we don't do it then in 5 years time we'll always regret it and always wonder 'what if' I think that we'll do it differently next though. I'll only have a couple of days off work, not the whole 2 weeks as we really can't afford for us to have the time off. We've both just had almost 4 weeks off and we've got a holiday booked in October for a week so its just too much really. I thought that it might help me keep my life more normal this time if you know what I mean 

[/quote]


reikilisa said:


> Tricksy - Great to have you back  I bet you feel cold hun, love your photos! How much weight have you lost? Glad Si's feeling better, Sorry your appointment was a bit of a waste of time but at least you'll be top of the list. Thanks for the offer of the lift to Kitty's yes please if you don't mind
> 
> love Lisa x


Its good to be able to talk to you again too...not so sure its good to be back in the UK though  I've lost 10lb all together and I'm quite pleased that i've only put on 2lb in 3 weeks  No probs about the lift, its easy enough to swing by and pick you up  Fantastic news from Reprofit, how are you feeling about it??

Debs - Hope that hubbys foot gets better soon


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Just eaten a double decker after my dinner  . I've got such a sweet tooth now. I've only put on 5lb so far but i was already a stone over weight. Oh well, i'm happy that's the main thing right??


Of course!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - 6 mbies is really good, though I can totally see why you're deflated and have some tough decisions.   Will keep   for you both.

Tricksy - wow, that's come around fast. I can understand why you're not sure about another go but think you're doing the right thing. Gidon said to me last time that not having regrets at having passed up an opportunity was pretty important as it's something you have to live with forever. Glad Si is on the mend. 

Cleo - being happy is far more important. You'll work off any excess weight just running around after the little one.

Lisa - fab news about reprofit. 

Can't stop, been feeling ill again today (first chance to stop for a few weeks so it's caught up with me properly now) so have been curled up under the duvet as much as poss.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CathB said:


> Cleo - being happy is far more important. You'll work off any excess weight just running around after the little one.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm not sure the above is true Cath - i still havent lost my post pg weight and B is nearly 15      - hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

Wow, what a lot of chat again on here!

Shelley, I can't begin to think how hard it will be for you and Greg to come to a decision. I am sure you will come to the right one, and that by Christmas you will have a beautiful baby/babies xxx

Cleo, you have not put on much weight at all! I lost all my weight after James when he started walking as I was forever chasing him round so I am hoping it happens like that again!

Ems, hope you are enjoying being 39+1. Did you enjoy dinner at the Talbooth? I used to know the people who own that, the Milsoms, but have never been. Would love to go one day (HINT HINT GORDON!!)

Tricksy, is Si feeling better now? Sorry you did not see Dr Marfleet but glad you are getting the chance to try again. As you say, if you don't try you will never know. Glad you are going to be at the top of the list. Can you tell us when you are free on a Friday night so that we can arrange an evening to go to Clarice House please? If you can give us a few dates that would be great - I think you are the busiest of us all so if we can arrange a date with you first that would be great. 

Cathie, sorry you are feeling ill - what's wrong? Hope you feel better soon. You do work hard, so try and relax a bit if you can and get DH to look after you.

PiePig, sorry to hear about DH's foot, hope he feels back to normal by the time he has to return to work. I hope this week flies by for you so scan day comes round quickly. My friend went there recently for a 4D sexing scan and she said it was amazing. 

Lisa, I absolutely hate those pics of me on ********. I can't believe how awful I look. I wish I could lose weight 
quicker but I love my food too much  

Kitty, I would love to come over to yours on either of those days, count me in! Sorry about your Valentine's evening! Naughty FIL!

Bhopes, how are you feeling now? Hope you are okay. 

Rachel, sorry about your Valentine's meal, what a disappointment! 

Rivka, hope you and DH are okay  

Jo, glad that you are getting family counselling. I hope things start improving for you soon.

Louie, it would be lovely to see you on the Clarice House meet up. Hopefully we will get a date arranged soon.

Sorry this was so brief, hi to everyone I have missed. 

Hope everyone is having a nice evening xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a quicky

Shelley:

I'm pleased you got 6 lovely embies, sorry you have the worry of gregs swimmers but i'm    they get stronger over the next few day's so they can get snuggled u  with you. Have a safe trip  

Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning just a quick one as we will be leaving in a few minutes and when i next come on here i will hopefully be PUPO just hope greg will be ok take care everyone and i will be back on thursday.thank u all love u all lots.xxxxxxxx                  


rivka,the best of luck for thursday i will be thinking of u hunny and    its good news.xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

woo hoo Shelley, your on your way darlin' am so excited for you - big big hugs      

Well in light of so much happening on the board at the moment, i have contacted the ARGC and Reprofit    am fed up sitting around waiting for prolaction results, trying to loose weight (on ISIS's recommendation) and getting older - so i await there responses. I have to get started somewhere, i hope someone can help me - wish me luck  

Have a good day everyone - im off to the gym


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - hope all goes well in Athens. Not long till you're PUPO! 

Julia - you look fab in the ******** photos. You can really see how much weight you've lost. 

Em - you looked gorgeous too. Had to laugh at you saying you still haven't worked off the babyweight from Ben  

Good on you for going to the other clinics. I may take inspiration from you and take the plunge with the GP now rather than wait to lose a few more pounds. I'm assuming we'll have missed out on this financial year for a free go because I've dithered  

Feeling much better today, not as lightheaded or icky which is great. I think it may be linked in with the witch as I felt like this last month for a few days on holiday and that was just before she arrived, and she's due again this week   Wish I could stop for another day though but have 200 bags of mini cars to do and I've already lost one day.....


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley - sending you lots of                . 6 embies is great but some tough decisions ahead.  I'm sure Penny will give you her best advice honey.  Gosh, you'll be PUPO before you know it     x

Angel - sounds like a good idea to contact other clinics.  Same thing is crossing my mind if this FET doesn't go to plan.  Glad you had a lovely b'day  

Tricksy - I have to agree out of all the appointments at CGH, we've only seen Dr M twice (maybe 3 times!) and each time get told different things.  Am really pleased you can get to cycle again.  Sending you lots of                  for this cycle x

Rivka - Thinking of you honey.  

Reikilisa - Really pleased you've heard about your cycle - it'll be here before you know it!     

Kitty - I'd like to come along but can I let you know nearer the time once you've a date fixed.  All depends on tx at the mo.  But would be lovely to see you again x

Cath - hope you're feeling better  

Hello to everyone else   Hope you're all doing ok?  Have had an iffy 24 hours as I think the fluid has come back, my stomach has been so sore (like my ovaries were burning) and I've got that heavy feeling like I've had before.  Y'day I just got home and went straight to bed with a hot water bottle.  I've got a scan tomorrow and I'm so scared they'll cancel this cycle.  Sorry for the rant.

Lots of love and   to all,

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - hope you're feeling better soon. Sending loads of   your way so they don't cancel this cycle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Shelley - lots of luck    you'll be PUPO v soon. Hope you and Greg find the decisions not too difficult. Sounds like Penny will be taking good care of you two.

Cathie -   you are always working so hard, hope you manage to relax a bit to let your body recover. Can anyone help you with this order?

B -   that this cycle goes well, heavy feeling in your ovaries could mean many follies so fingers crossed this is the reason.

Em - well done for checking with other clinics, I think you always feel better when you do something actively and not just waiting around which unfortunately you ahd to do a lot lately.

Cleo - eat away, you're supposed to be a radiant pregnant woman and show it now   Enjoy half term.

Little Mo - haven't seen your pics but sure you looked as lovely as ever  

Lisa - you must be excited hearing from Reprofit. It'll be here before you know it now. Have you booked flights and accommodations yet?

Jo - hope things are going well with your son and the rest of the family.

Tricksy - I can understand all the conflicting feelings you are having, but I agree it's better to try and know you won't regret it. Tsking less time off and having a 'normal' time can be a good thing. I'm trying now not to restrict myself too much (except not cycling and not running, but in this weather it's not too much of a temptation!) just so that I don't have too much of a huge disappointment on Thursday and feel it was all pointless if, if you see what I mean.

I am trying not too think about Thursday too much, which does not always work. I do feel a few symptoms, like a bit of sickness feeling, big boobs and heartburn, but I'm trying to remember that the hormones could still be working even if everything's gone pear-shaped... Easier said thann done.
I do have a bit of hope and v frightened of having a huge fall Thursday morning, but can't be helped, heh? 2 days to go now.

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Rivka - I'm hoping and praying that you will have good news on thursday. I know what u mean about not doing anything too physical but then u also want to prepare urself if things don't go right.  Lots of good luck coming ur way.    

Shelley - Good luck and hopefully u'll b coming back PUPO. I can't believe how quickly things have happened.    

Em - I'm sure u'll feel alot better for looking into other options. Its awful when u have to wait. Hope u get some news soon about the other clinics. Please remember I'm only on the other end of the phone.  

B - Hun rant away as much as u like. I hope the scan is ok. I'll   that they don't cancel ur cycle.  

Cath - Hope the witch isn't too bad for u this month. I've had her since the end of October (spotting most of the time) not a days rest. Its down to the coil, The dr's say it can take upto 6 months b4 it settles down   Anyway hope ur feeling better and that u get the cars finished in time.

Liz - Hows u and Faith? Would b good to meet up again sometime. Let us know when ur free.

Tricksy - Have u got used to been back in this cold weather? April will b here b4 u know it. Like u say, u don't want to miss this go and regret it in 5 years time. Good luck hunny. 

Cleo - Enjoy ur food hun. You'll have plenty of time to work it off once little one is here.

Lisa - How exciting that it won't b long now. 

Debs - Any pregnancy signs yet? Just remember not every1 suffers with sickness. Sorry ur dh has hurt his foot, hope he's better soon. I also remembered that nurses name, it was Carl.

Kitty - I would love to come. If I can get a lift with any1. I'm sure I can get Dan to give me a lift to Asda again. That sounds really cheeky lol.

I know I've missed some of u, sorry, hope u are well.

Well I got myself all prepared for this controlled crying malarky. Thinking that Isaac was going to wake up every other hour. But I gave him a bath at 8.30, got him all nice and sleepy for 9.15, gave him his milk and put him into his cot. He drank most of his milk and realised that I wasn't there, he started to cry and I looked at the watch wondering how long I could go for. I managed 2 minutes (believe me it seemed like a lifetime) I went back in and settled him again. He cried again for about 10 seconds then it went all quiet. I waited for about 5 mins then remembered I'd left his mobile on his cot (sorry this is going on longer than I thought it would) So I went back and took it off, but woke him up while I was doing it. I settled him again and he went straight back to sleep. (were near the end now) He slept through until I went into his bedroom at 7. I carried him into my bed and he went back to sleep until 9 this morning. woohoo my 1st full nights sleep in 10 months.

David is home and the other 2 boys have gone to there dads for the half term. Things are slowly getting back to normal, it still feels strange tho, I'm frightened to say anything that might upset him.

Right this has taken me ages and I've been waiting to have a homecooked roll mmmmmm.

Love Jo xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

jojo fantastic for getting a full nights sleep. Here's to many more. Glad you can come to me. Be good to meet you.

Bhopes hope you're feeling better and all goes well for this cycle. Hopefully see you at mine.

shelley thinking of you and hope you come back pupo.

Cleo never mind about the weight, it's prob the only time you can get away with it 

Reikilisa and Ticksy how exciting that things are moving forward for you both. Glad you can make it to me. Tricksy as you can't make 27th we'll make it the 13th march.

Hope that date is ok for some of you.

Rivka thinking of you too. Fingers crossed for thurs 

Cath glad you're feeling better


Angel wish you luck. I too feel like i should be cracking on with tx again as things moving for alot on here. Makes you feel more positive. Need to have ovarian reserve test next week but hoping to get blood screening on nhs. (Prob no hope)

Piepig hope you are ok. Good if you can come to me too.

Hope everyone else ok.

I'm off to an abba tribute night tonight. Last night saw Russell kane (comedian) at a local theatre. V good. Nights out are like buses!!!!!!!!
DD birthday party tom. V hectic. Have a very good magician tho so should be good.
Must go now , massive pile of ironing to do

Kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG! Dh came home and gave me my birthday present early. I've got a wii    And apparently I'll be getting the fit board as soon as it arrives at HMV. Am completely gobsmacked. Just need to work out how to get it working now


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

Kitty - Abba Tribute that'll be great    I've seen Bjorn Again (Abba tribute) and they were brill!  Have a great time,  Hope DD birthday party goes well too is it at your house?  how do you manage in half term do you take the time of work?  I've got the 13th in my diary 

Julia - Awww hun i think you look great in the photos   You've lost loads of weight and you've done really well,  Hun do you want me to take them off if you don't like them?  

Jo - Glad you got a good sleep hun that must have been hard for you doing the controlled crying    Glad things are getting back to normal with your boys, it will all settle back down soon and you won't have to think about what your saying all the time as not to upset him.

B - Awww big hugs hun      Hope your wrong and the fluid hasn't come back    Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow my lovely     

Rivka - thinking of you hun        

Cath - Hope your feeling better soon hun it does sound AF related    I know certain times of the month i can get a bit lightheaded like when your hungry,  maybe thats why you had the migraine too    
Those Wii's look great hun have fun whens your birthday?

Em - Don't blame you for cracking on with things it always helps to get out of the limbo land,  if you want any info on Reprofit let me know hun   

Rachel - Hope your ok hun and not working too hard  

Tricksy -  Reprofit - Yeah i'm feeling like you are really, bouncing between dreading it and excitement and just don't want to get the "what ifs" Looks like we'll both be pooping ourselves in April   Well done on loosing 10lb i thought in your photos you'd lost a lot of weight (not that you needed to  

Debs - Sorry about DH's foot.....sounds painful hope he's better soon,  how are you doing hun?  I bet Sunday can't come round quick enough is DH going with you? 

Cleo - How are you feeling?  Got anything nice planned for this half term?  Any news on the house or Oz?

Hi to anyone i've missed hope your all doing ok
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way...........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178447.0


----------

